# Egg Share Bumps & Babes Chat Part 2



## Rosie P

New home ladies. Happy  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Just a girl

'Get in' - Me First, woo hoo!

Morning ladies x


----------



## watn1

Morning Hayley - You not working today?x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning girls  how are we all today. Woohoo new thread come on hope this brings our girls having tx lots of luck


----------



## watn1

I hope so lou, I need some good luck sprinkled my way i tell ya! Is everything ok with you? Did you speak to your MW?



Where is everyone? Kelly/Jade - Haven't seen you on for a couple of days.xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

I am sure it is your time Nicole    I am fine the MW put my mind at ease and I got to listen to baby's heartbeat so all good again can relax for a while....  I am not sure where Kelly and Jade are maybe Jade is off work with her sickness  

Nicole this is for you and all the other girls going through tx


----------



## watn1

Thanks Lou - I think i'd go crazy with all you girls


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning ladies 

Had a great party for ds and bless dh cleaned up after coz he is on nites tonite so he stays up late 
Im *still* waiting for af  Its so annoying when it doesnt turn up on time coz i always get my hopes up even though i know it will never happen naturally  

Wishing im doing an altruistic donation hun. Ec will be late Jan i would think. Then i will be doing another es cycle 

Oh gotta go phone

Kisses for all


----------



## Hopeful J

Hiya Girlies, 

So sorry i havent been on much i just feel so PANTS   am literally coming in work, doing whats needed and buggering straight back off again. This past week has been horrendous, yesterday i just went home and cried on DP all night   poor sod. I really thought the sickness was calming down then it came back on Monday even worse then before.

How are you all?

Hayley, Nicole, Lou, Vik, Sally, Kells     sorry if i missed anyone i just feel like i'm floating along at the moment, kind of spaced out  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade you poor thing what about going back to the docs hun.....


----------



## vikki75

good morning girlies   
got my bloods back last night an they looking ok there still low which is good, only thing im still worried they wont give me et cos of how many follies i have   just keeping my fingers crossed  ,
how is everyone ??
noones been posting on the other thread   they all disappeared


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Vikki I really hope you get to ET


----------



## vikki75

thanks lou how are you getting on ??


----------



## Leicesterlou

I am fine thanks Vikki saw the MW yesterday and she had a feel and said baby is doing fine then we listened to the heartbeat....


----------



## sallyanne1

Jade have you tried the sea sickness bands hun. They really helped me     Try vitamin b6 too hun   

Vikki i hope you get to EC hun      Glad your bloods are behaving   

Morning Lou how are you and your beautiful bubs  

Gotta pop off shopping. Ds needs a new school bag   And have a friend popping round in an hr   Best rush  


xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

sallyanne1 said:


> Morning Lou how are you and your beautiful bubs
> 
> xx


We are good thanks really starting to get my bump now and loving every moment, enjoy the shops


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh i loved being pregnant and getting a bump. Only with my last 2 dd with dh ( other 3 with an ex ) My bump never got that big   I think its coz they were small babies. I hope i get a huge bump neat time


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah bless, I just love your photo she is such a cutie....


----------



## emsy2525

hello ladies


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi emsy hun how are you today  

Lou she has had me in stiches today. She has started screwing up her face and pertends to cry because i always say " aww baby" when she cries. Then she will start giggling when i pick her up. Its so funny i love mardying her  

My friend has just gone. She is about 7 weeks pregnant and is constantly sucking on mints so she isnt sick


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sally how lovely.....

Well Dh has just rang he has got to stay in Hull until Saturday so I now won't see him until at least 3pm Saturday afternoon....


----------



## sallyanne1

Aww lou    I hope he makes it up to you when he gets home


----------



## Leicesterlou

sallyanne1 said:


> Aww lou   I hope he makes it up to you when he gets home


It's not his fault bless him he sounds as gutted as me, he said he has been arguing with the Foreman on site about it, just one of those things....


----------



## sallyanne1

aww bless him  

My tv is playing up   Just took the batteries out of the remote to see if its the remote doing it. Think freya has been dribbling on it


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah bless her, my Nephew loves the remote for chewing on with his teeth when they were coming through....


----------



## sallyanne1

She loves it. Serves me right for letting her have it   Looks like i will have to pick up a new one tomorrow   Its ok if i take the batteries out then put them back in for about 3 mins so just enough time to turn over


----------



## Leicesterlou

You will definately need a new one then too much effort to turn over the tv me thinks....


----------



## sallyanne1

Tv remote is fine tomite   Might have dried out


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning sally glad the remote has dried out bless went to my Brothers last night and saw my Nephew who is 18months, bless he is so sweet wanting to help with everything and they are trying to potty train but he hates the potty and stands at the toilet on his step.....


----------



## watn1

Morning All,

    Hope everyone is well.. Not much chatting going on.. Where is everyone?

Vikki- What time is your last scan today?

Jade - Sorry you are feeling so bad.. Hopefully some of the things sally has said may help you a little.


Sally/Lou/Emsie/Kelly/Hayley/Veng - Good Morning  

Well, Last night i put my Christmas Tree's up   I figured hopefully next week i'll be PUPO and i cant really be dragging X3 trees from out of the top of the garage and 7ft Tree's are quite heavy esp when they fall on your head when trying to get them down.. i had a great time last night putting them up last night my house is covered in glitter so i need to have a big clean up before i go the clinic later this afternoon. Got to go the clinic on my own too as DP can't get out of work as they have a 20% off event going on so if you have one near you pop to BHS and grab some bargain's.x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole bless you for being organised and here's hoping and praying you will be in no fit state to take that tree down    in the new year,  at the clinic honey


----------



## sallyanne1

Aww lou your nephew is so forward especially for a boy 

Watn1 i love decorating the house. You will have to get a pic and show us 

Well *still* no af but i have tummy ache this morning  I hope its not early menopause


----------



## vikki75

hi ladies ,
good news at the mo for me got 9 fully grown follies on the left an 8 on the right that can be collected on monday @ 11am coasting today an trigger tomorrow @ 11pm sunday drug free yeahhhhhh 
feeling bit happier knowing at the mo im not ohss`ing  fingers crossed i dont after ec either x thursday i go back on for et thats aslong as i dont get the ohss in between that time x
how is everyone today getting very quiet in here


----------



## sallyanne1

Vikki fantastic news hunni      

Gotta go school run to do


----------



## watn1

Great News Vikki... At least you can relax over the weekend without the worry.

Sally - I will be taking some pic's later  

Lou - Yeah thats would be fab not being able to take the tree's down because i hate that part  

Just got back from the clinic.. My lining is only 5mm... Not really what i expected it to be to be honest.. On my day 10 on my natural cycle it was 7mm.. I have no idea what my body is doing!!! Anyway.. I am back again Tuesday and then ET will either be Thursday/Friday or if i risk blasts then transfer will be Sunday/Monday. I doubt i will have neough to go for blasts so i think transfer will be Thursday.. So vikki thats me and you on the 2ww together.. WooHoo.xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vikki75

Nicole thats gr8   wasnt we cycling together last time??  lets hope the end of 08 brings us some christmas cheer together xx our babies will be due on the same day too x 
i was actually thinking to put the xmas tree up too cos i wont want to move at all in my 2ww lol might do it sunday  
how is everyone this evening??


----------



## watn1

I think you cycled a little before me..   It's been that long i Can't remember.. How great would that be? We'll be having a race to see who has their baby(s) first  

Re: The crimbo tree... Yeah I love putting them up so wouldn't of been happy with DP doing it and he said he wouldn't want me climbing on the chairs putting lights and that on so if i wanted them up myself i had to do them now.. He didn't need to tell me twice i was straight into the garage   & while i was putting them up the Cola advert "the holidays are coming" was on in the middle of celebrity.. I love that Ad you always know it's Christmas when that is on.

I am       so hard that my lining starts to thicken over the weekend.. Anyone know if there's anything else i could do to help it?

xx


----------



## sallyanne1

I ate brazil nuts and drank milk   Oh and lots of eggs i think too   Not sure if it will help but i have heard loads of women say milk makes it sticky so worth a try hun       

Im getting really confused about my cycle   Its doing my head in now


----------



## Just a girl

Hey ladies, 

Vikki - I'm so pleased your results are looking good for a fresh transfer hun, you must be so relieved! Trigger shot tomorrow woohoo   Take the next couple of days easy lady!

Nicole - and your going to be joining Vikki next week in being PUPO, got a good feeling about both of you  , I have no more advice other then what Sal said to thicken your lining hun - and if I rememebr right you don't like milk do you? 
I can't even begin to think about putting my tree up, have you done all your Xmas shopping too?  I've got one present so far, so best get my **** in gear and get shopping!

Sal - Hope your cycle gets sorted  

Lou, Jade, Kelly, Emsy, Veng  and   

One of my very good friends threw me a '12 week celebration' tea party last night bless her, it was lovely loads of nice nibbles and cake, I got 'Mum to Be' cards and a Annabelle Carmel Baby Book, but I didn't get to bed till gone 11 which is very late for me at the moment so today I was shattered have also had a bad headache (seem to be getting a lot of those at the moment) so will prob have a real early night!


----------



## 7sector

Hi girls

how are you all sorry not posted this been been so busy. plus i went back to work on tuesday and its killed me lol.

so much good news on here at the mo.
sorry no personals not got time and really tired. will catch up on sunday hopefully tomorrow im busy all day with dance all morning for 2 off my kids then they are in the carnival pm and have xmas light switch on so another flat out day.

hope all have a good weekend. take care love jeanette. 

anyone not added me on ******** yet please do i cant find half of you. im under jeanette brown


----------



## veng

hi Nicole i have the same worry as you as i have 6 frostys and i was hoping to go to blast depending on how many defrost ,my clinic said if 4 defrost good we can try blast and if in a day OR 2 it looks like 2 will not make it we can go ahead and have ET and get a refund.


----------



## KellyG

Vikki fab new huni 

Hayley another reason ove been quiet, cos i didnt have alerts when new posts where posted lmao

Nicole, Lou, Emsy, Jadey, Veng, Jeanette, Sally,    

If i missed anyone im sorry i love you all as equal though  

MWAH Xxxxxx


----------



## watn1

Evening Ladies..

Sally - Pain in the bum that AF is still not arrived.. It's always the way when you want her she hides 

[fly]    ' s Doing the AF dance for you[/fly]

Hayley - Ahhhh How nice of your friend, Thats sweet. Re: The milk i don't really like it that much but can stomach it, Infact i have had 2 glasses of it this evening, Just seen it in the fridge and fancied it, Very unlike me.

It's water I don't like because fish have s*x in it.. 

& hurry up with the scan pic 

Kelly - How are you doing? Getting a bunp of any sort yet?

Jetabrown - Wow you've had a ful fun packed day


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - Does a 'Brita Water Filter' not filter out the fish sex wee?  
I'm going to my friends today who is gonna scan my pics onto her pc and then I should be able to get my pics on - woo hoo, then you can all squint and try and make out whats what    

Morning everyone   x x x


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning ladies 

Jetta i cant find you hun. It would be easier for you to add me coz there is only 1 of me   Sallyanne Woodall

JAG how nice of your friend hun   Cant wait to see your pic  

Kelly how are you hun  

Watn1 im kinda hoping for a miracle    I doubt it though. I will prob just get my hopes up and af will turn up   Most prob tonite coz im out on the town  

Took my eldest dd for an x-ray on her finger today as she hurt it a few months back and its started hurting again. She has now been reffered to the hand clinic as urgent coz she has broke the end of her little finger and its been longer than 8 weeks


----------



## Just a girl

Just a quickie as at my friends stil - My 2 scan pics are on, one is obviously my profile pic! x x x


----------



## sallyanne1

Awwww beautiful


----------



## vikki75

hi girls 
JAG gorgeous piccy hun so clear bet your well chuffed
me i got bloody trigger tonight bit nervous at doing it as last time i broke one of the lil bottles  
how are you all ??
 with nicoles reason on why you dont like water lol lol


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki - Good luck for tonight hun - I'll be thinking of you at 11pm (if I'm still up ) How did you break the bottle last time, did you not have one of those little plastic toppers to put on it?
And yep well chuffed mate, can't wait for the next one so may even go get a private one - found a place for £50 and they give you a dvd of bubs moving, and loads of pics!

x x x


----------



## vikki75

that sounds good wheres that where your going to get your private scan?
the bottle broke cos the nurse showed me how to break the top off with my fingers!!!  an it broke an cut my thumb  but ive got one of them white thingy`s now lol , so tired just want to go to sleep but know if i do i wont wake up in time lol 
u not up to anything tonite??


----------



## Just a girl

Oh no hun I bet that stressed you right out, not what you need when your about to trigger!

The scan place is in Fareham so only about 20mins down the motorway from us, prob about 1hr 15mins drive from Gatwick (sorry only place I can think of nearish you that I know of - geography is not my strong point)

I've got a quiet one tonight, which is pretty much the falvour of all my Saturdays at the moment, but not really bothered as I'm pretty tired anyway and xfactor keeps me entertained! I take it your stopping in too?


----------



## vikki75

oh yes im stoppin in as usual cant do all that saturday nite going out any more lol to old well no im just feelin old lol 
is celeb on tonite i love watchin that


----------



## Just a girl

Yep - Its on after I'm a celeb - just seen an advert lol x


----------



## vikki75

did you mean x factor lol x


----------



## Just a girl

Yep that would be the one


----------



## vikki75

you make me giggle bless ya xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Shall I just keep going till 11pm then, keep you awake with my blondeness!


----------



## vikki75

yeah plz lol i need cheering up , i understsnd fully where your blondeness comes from im blonde too lol  
i aint watching x factor as DP is watching some sort of snake documentrary whos going this week whos crap ?


----------



## Just a girl

Snake documentary oooo you lucky lady lol, mine is hungover laying on the sofa trying to get me to make him a fishfinger sofa but it aint gonna happen 
OK in my opinion Alex was great like every week she should def win, Diana gets on my nerves, so does Rachel and the others were all OK (I'm never nromally into it but seeing as Vodka is no longer a part of my Saturday evenings, I now love it!)

He he I can't believe that David just cried on celeb!


----------



## vikki75

i cant f~~kin stand david he sooo gets on my nerves    lol i love is joe an nicola robert needs  lol but his entertaining me with his soppyness lol oh an love george his gr8


----------



## Just a girl

I agree Joe is great and Nicola impressed me with her eating trial - but I struggeled watching that last trial I have a serious frog/toad phobia - creeped me right out 

Only and hour and half to go hun!


----------



## vikki75

i just sed that only 1 half hours to go lol 
weird that i can do all sort of creatures just so cant do frogs or toads hate them they petrifiy me!! give me a snake spider or roach any day !!


----------



## Just a girl

They are just evil aren't they, creepy little jumpy things - Once there was one on the path outside our house and I couldn't walk past it so DP moved it into the bush but as I knew it was there and could jump out on me, I still couldn't walk past it so DP threatened to go indoors and leave me outside with and I burst into tears and made him come pick me up and carry me into the house it was gone midnight and raining - so we were soaked by the time I finished my little episode !


----------



## vikki75

ahhh hun i know how you feel   about it ditto  
did you just see simon fall off that bed on the task lol im ******* myself


----------



## Just a girl

I know , First I was like oooh, you know like the sound you make when a footballer gets kicked in the nuts even though we don't have em?

Lol DP has finally given in and got up to make himself fishfingers and chips so I have put a request in for cheesy chips


----------



## vikki75

well i just moaned about running out of bottled water lol so dp going to go shop for me bless x
some one  timmy mallet an david plzzzzzzzzz


----------



## Just a girl

Ahhhh bless him, can I put an order for wispa in please ?


----------



## vikki75

lol there nice aint they glad they bought them back there betta the aero lol ill get him to get one  oooooo results of x factor hate that 16 yr old boy wat eva his name is lol


----------



## Just a girl

He needs a blo0dy good haircut - god did I just sound like I should belong to the 'blue rinse brigade', I have no strong feelings towards him one way or the other but he so shouldn't win!

WTF! what the hell are that creepy bro and si act doing back on there, must be getting desperate to fill some air time


----------



## vikki75

tell me about it an there miming   ooooooooo plz ,  aim fire >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> 
lol


----------



## Just a girl

Ooooo it gets better now its Rhidian's turn (didn't I say I didn't watch it much last year )

Damn just realised out of ketchup -   cheesy chips just won't be the same without it!


----------



## vikki75

ooo hunie pity your dp got hangover could of got him to go shop too lol 
i got really bad af pains feel like im going to bleed  
right i betta go get ready to do my trigger dp gone shop an was moaning i was hogging the pc an the tv lol 
you take care an hope to talk to you on here tomorrow thanks for staying up with me   i ll let you know how i get on lol im a bag of nerves lol xxx big hug an night night xx


----------



## Just a girl

good luck and night night hun x x x


----------



## Rosie P

Hi ladies. I know I tend to leave you to it most of the time and not post on here, but just had to say........ oooooo, those same difference pair were definitely miming on X Factor and although Rachel can be a bit annoying I thought the song she did was amazing - she shouldn't have gone - JLS were out of tune! Anyway..... sorry, just had to say that.   

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Rosie - No need to leave us alone, your always welcome  , sorry for giving you loads to Mod tonight !  I agree Rachel annoys me normally but she was good at the end, oh well as long as Alex wins as she is clearly the best I'll be happy, although I say all this I never actually vote   

Vikki - Thinking of you as you should be triggering in about 1 minute, god I'm amazed I'm actually still up!


----------



## Rosie P

Hey, it's ok, not so bad as it's always pretty quite at weekends and I tend to have more time than in the week.   DH gets really annoyed by Rachel but even he was blown away by her performance of that last song. Alex is great and I think Ruth is a good contender too. I never vote though either   I used to when it was pop idol and don't know how many times I must have voted for Will Young   I even dressed up as Simon Cowell and Pete Waterman for thew final - but that's a whole other story!   

Rosie. xxx


----------



## Just a girl

Any pics of that then?


----------



## Rosie P

Mmmm, possibly buried very deep in a box somewhere. I won a bet with DH some time ago where he has to cook me a meal of my choice in an outfit of my choice (which is a mankini) so will defo get pics of that!


----------



## Just a girl

Rosie - Thats so cruel but I love it      and yeah please post the pics- is he buff


----------



## 7sector

Hi girls 

well yesterday was so cold stood outside from 2.30 till 7.00 for carnival but omg what fun we all had. we even won first prize for the catagory we entered the dance school into.so it was one mass party. 

i wont even attempt to do personals i shall get everyone muddled up lol.

right got to go im afraid little man tired i think.

good luck to who ever it is having ec tomorrow. nearly christmas girls yipeeeeeeeee. and so close to celebrating my little mans 1st birthday where has the time gone.

take care everyone have a good day.
love jeanette


----------



## Just a girl

*Vikki* - How did it go last night hun, enjoying drug free day today? If you don't manage to drag your backside on here today or I miss you
GOOD LUCK for EC           

Jeanette - Carnival sounded great - hope you have thawed out now


----------



## watn1

Hayley - Loving the Pic's hun... So clear & Cute.x

Thanks for the running commentary on Xfactor/Celeb last night as we didn't watch them  I went out last night and was naughty and had some drinky poo's 

Vikki - Good Luck for E/C Tomorrow.x


----------



## Just a girl

Hi Nic, 
Good on ya hun, I really feel like a vino or two at the mo so enjoy last night - its going to be the last one for a while for you lady       
x x x


----------



## vikki75

hi girlie how ya doing ?? 
trigger went well last night , just tired now an gettin a bit aggie 
thanks for all the good lucks


----------



## Rosie P

Just a girl said:


> Rosie - Thats so cruel but I love it    and yeah please post the pics- is he buff


He thinks I've forgotten but oh no I haven't!  He said he won't allow me to take pictures but I have to - he will kill me if I put them on here mind!!! I'm half considering making my choice of meal Christmas dinner as then there will be other people there too - so cruel!! 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## veng

morning Lady's 

good luck for EC today Vikki  

hi to everyone


----------



## sallyanne1

Vikki       Good luck for today hun   

Im so excited coz we are off on a ghost walk tonite   Gonna have to put my thermals on though  

Gotta get dressed i have the school un to do.
Back in a bit


----------



## Hopeful J

Vikki good luck today sweety      

Sally i owe you a huge  ! I finally found some travel bands (its like when i want them there is none left in the whole country  ) finally found some in a little pokey chemist and they seem to be doing the trick for now, thanks hun xx

I cant watch I'm a Celeb.... havent got the stomach for it at the mo  

     to everyone xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vicki  for today hun    

Nicole also sending you some      that your lining thicks up and you get your well desrved FET  

Hi to everybody else  how were your weekends?


----------



## sallyanne1

J they work wonders dont they.   I remember being pregnant with my dd (12 now   ) and i was watching a program about a man found in a bog and he was a squishy looking mummy and it made me throw up    

Nicole I hope your lining has thickened hunni     

Lou how are you today? my weekend was good. We went out up town and i had a hangover yesterday    Didnt go to ben until 3am  

I have got to go out and get dh a gift. I havent got him anything off the kids yet or any cards and his birthday is tomorrow   Its a good job he is at work and wont open until he gets back    Gives me plenty of time. Im sure there is a cheap card shop somewhere    

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

sallyanne1 said:


> Lou how are you today? my weekend was good. We went out up town and i had a hangover yesterday   Didnt go to ben until 3am
> 
> xxxx


3am    fair play to you I guess it was a good night then? I am feeling a little  today as had a fab weekend with DH but he has gone back to Hull today, so come on tell me about Saturday night cheer me up


----------



## sallyanne1

My dad drove up from london to come out with us and i dont think i spoke to him all nite coz i was dancing   Poor dh was stuck with him and we have only met him once   I got a txt off dh about 1:30 saying "help"    My brother tried to swap me for a kebab   There was a group of asian men and he sold me !! One of them ( he was quite old ) kept pulling out loads of money and giving it to me   Its a good job im honest coz he gave it me and i gave it his mate   . Then some stupid woman tried to start a fight with me   She picked on the wrong one   Recons i pulled her hair   how school girl ish   Told her why would i want to pull her hair coz it looks like it would just fall out if i did   My brother had to walk me away    Then in the kebab shop i got chatted up by a 21 yr old with my dh and dad standing right behind me   I was walking out and he shoved his number in my hand   That nearly got me into trouble   Point is the lad lives at the bottom of my road so i now duck when i drive past his house


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sally      sounds like an excellent night


----------



## sallyanne1

It was a good nite although it was ment to be for dh's birthday and i ended up having the fun   But when i got up my dad had gone and i havent heard from him   Maybe he doesnt like me after all   Either that or he was in bed recovering   Cant believe he just left though


----------



## Leicesterlou

Maybe he got a shock, have you text him maybe just to see if he got back ok?


----------



## sallyanne1

No he can call me. I checked the news and there were no crashes on the M1 so im sure he got back ok   Im such a loving daughter. He prob thinks i remind him of himself


----------



## Leicesterlou

You remind me of myself and my Dad


----------



## sallyanne1

Well we have had 31 yrs apart so its difficult to build a relationship. The first time we met i put on my best behaviour but this time i was "me"


----------



## Leicesterlou

That's how you should be Sally, my Dad left when I was 3 for another woman and he lives up North (1.5hrs drive) and he always rings me saying why dont' you come to see me blah blah, I just turn round and say why don't you come here....  Men


----------



## KellyG

Hellooooooooooooooo ladies

Will catch up later

Vikki good luck huni


----------



## emsy2525

hello ladies

how r we all...

sorry not bin much of a poster lately just needed to go awol for a bit!!!

vik    gor you

kel how r u hun?

lou, sal, hayley and everyone else how u all doing?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Emsy how are you honey?


----------



## veng

Hi Emsy 
so your changing clinic's are you hoping to start again in the new year?

Nicole i hope your womb is getting nice and thick


----------



## sallyanne1

Well i have just been out and got dh some jeans for his birthday. In the 9 yrs we have been together i have never seen him in a pair of jeans he always wears tracksuit bottoms    Hope he likes them  

Right off to bath the puppies


----------



## Just a girl

Evening 'me old muckers'!

Vikki - Any news, hope all went well and your recovering nicely! 

Sal - sounds like a cracking night out  

Lou -   hun, its poo isn't it? my DP is on nights at the mo but he isn't happy as he has to go all the way to Dover tonight then on to somewhere else so he's got about 4hrs of travelling time to do!

Emsy - Hiya hun, nice to hear from you 

Jade - I'm so pleased you've found something that is working for your sickness hun 

Kelly, Veng, Nicole - Hiya ladies  and sorry to anyone missed

I've got another horrible headache, bought a 4head stick today but it only works temporarily so I've taken paracetamol too but it still hurts  sick of these headaches, but we got dominos pizza coming soon so will cheer me up or failing thats its stuff my face then bed! x x x


----------



## watn1

Hi ladies.. 

  Just a quick one from me as i'm due to start training again this eve. Popped in to see if Vikki had any news. xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Cant stop in a rush just looking for viki's news     

Back in a bit


----------



## Leicesterlou

Come on Vikki where are you  

Hayley you poor thing I remember the headaches really painful just keep taking the 4head and paracetomal honey and try to get plenty of sleep/rest


----------



## Hopeful J

Hayley i know i owe Sally a present! Feel better now then i have in ages  
Sorry to hear about your headaches hun   hope you feel better soon   Pizza would cheer me up too, am so hungry!!!(did you order  the pizza garlic bread? mmmmm) 

 to Viks i did text her but havent heard anything, hope you're ok madam   xxxxxx

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## vikki75

hi girls sorry for keeping you all in suspence was really in alot of pain yesterday stilll am a bit . well , i got .....33 eggs , but no signs of ohss got scan on thursday if eveything looks good having 1 embie put in (due to the risk of ohss) i got 17 eggs for me an 16 to cippy, although only 12 of mine were actually any good to use, dp spermies are on top form  could of just done ivf but still went for icsi for a better chance , all 12 eggs fertilised so well cuffed fingers crossed im ok for et on thursday if not go to blasts an it will be et on saturday!
jade hun i didnt get your txt an when i try to text you its failing!  
nicole how are you hun you having et (sorry aint read back yet)
lou  
kelly  
hayleigh   did you get your kethcup lol 
natalie  
sallyanne   
 to anyone i forgot xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki excellent news hun


----------



## Hopeful J

Hun thats fantastic news   thats alot of eggies your cippy must be over the moon!  
DP must be so happy bless him 

Well i just checked my messages and for some reason your text is stuck on sending   and i dont seem to be able to text anyone its just saying sending for a really long time, has t-mobile got issues or something?

So glad it all went well, bump shopping soon lady! 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Hopeful J

p.s http://www.myvouchercodes.co.uk/printable-vouchers



/links


----------



## watn1

​
Blooming heck Vik's your a righ Egg Making Machine  Well done. Were you planning on just 1 going back or 2?

Hayley - Hope your headache has gone 

Jade - Gr8 news that your sickness is waring off.. Thank the lord for sea-bands 

Sally - You sounded like you had a great night on saurday.. I too went out to a Comedy club and it was nice to have a good old giggle.

Kelly - You had any luck with your doppler yet?

Lou - Hope you and bubs are doing okay.. You started baby shopping yet?

Veng/Emsie - Hope you are both okay.

Well, Bad news from me i'm afraid.. I am still not ready.. Lining is only 7mm so the have upped my dose to 4 hrt tablets a day and I have to go back on Friday.. Nurse said my lining went upto 8.7mm on my original cycle so there's no need for it not to get there... These Progynova take over my cycle so there will be no AF coming up as i was getting confused about that as it's due again soon. So ET is now looking like monday.. She said she is 99% sure my lining will be done on Friday so you know what? Stuff it i'm getting myself a ticker  Because i AM going to get to ET


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole good for you for getting the ticker hun.  I have bought one pack of vests so far going to go for it after Christmas.


----------



## Hopeful J

For your ET Monday come on womby!!    

x


----------



## watn1

Thanks Lou/Jade - I'm going to have to drink milk   But i've gotta do what i've gotta do!


----------



## veng

Vikki and Nicole lots of luck for ET


----------



## sallyanne1

Sorry my lovlies i have been busy all day 

Vikki that is such fantastic news   Good luck for ET hun  

Nicole great ticker hun  You *will* get to ET sweety      

Jade im glad you ok hun 

Lou how are you and bump?

Kelly are you ok hun 

Im shattered. We are going out for a meal tonite and i cant be bothered  I want to go to sleep  I guess thats what happens when you have late nites and early mornings


----------



## Just a girl

Evening All 

Vikki - Woah get you lady! 33 eggs   theres just no stopping em is there?  Take care and rest up now  

Nicole - Hope you get your transfer done on Friday hun            I'm assuming by your ******** status's you have far too much time on your hands at the mo 

Jade - Yay hun you've stopped being sick - so pleased to hear it , so have you used any of those voucher codes - do they really work ?

Lou - Headache has been much more manageable today, still woke up with one but have drunk sh1t loads of water and used my stick lots and so far its gone  how many weeks were you when your headaches stopped?  Enjoy your baby shopping in January - me thinks you'll bag yourself a few bargains! 

Sal - Enjoy your meal tonight hun (if you make it ) 

Kel - You all still tired out chick? 

Emsy, Veng hope your both OK  

I've started telling the parents at work I'm pregnant now and one of them was like 'I knew it, I thought you'd looked like you've put weight on these last couple of weeks' I didn't know whether to   or


----------



## watn1

Sally - I cannot go out for a meal all week   As i am training 6-10pm We always go out once a week too 

Hayley - You cheeky bugger! But yeah i have way too much time on my hands at the mo.. Won't from monday though     at the mums saying you've put weight on... That's all those pizza's   I too have put on 4lbs since starting these pills


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - Is this the training for the british gas job - its loads? 
Hey missy laughing at me   
I just keep on getting ditzier by the day, I couldn't find the salt yesterday and then DP still couldn't find it today until he went to the fridge and there was our little silver shaker sitting on the shelf next to the cheese


----------



## Just a girl

NICOLE - I have just read your diary and all I can say is ........HOW MUCH FOR A BAG?


----------



## Just a girl

Wow - CONGRATULATIONS!  
What do you mean you don't know what to do? Are you not sure whether you believe it?


----------



## KellyG

Hiya Girls

Vikki huge congrates on your big fat eggs hun   for et 

Nicole same to you babes   

Hayley i thought you were always ditzy    

Jade I hope your sicknes starts to ease off soon so you can start having fat bubba convos instead of head down the bog  

Sally Hows you me lady? Enjoy your food mmmm food 

Emsy How are you doing 

Veng wher you too?

Lou how are you doing? bubs kicking yet?

Katie i think 18 tests confirm it huni CONGRATULATIONS  

Yes im still tired ive asked to leave work at 2.30 up until xmas as im sooo knackard all the time
my friend popped in today with her 3 week old, i was holding him and thinking wtf am i gonna do with the other one (my two obv)   I seem to be getting bigger every hour too


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly - You got two hands and two boobs for a reason hun       I crack me up!


----------



## veng

OMG Katie   thats fab   so you didn't have IVF 
your sooo lucky i think 18tests is plenty hehe


----------



## KellyG

Hayley

[fly]Huge Head Huge Head [/fly]


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly  
   I just had to explain to DP what I'm laughing at!  I'm gonna be having nightmares of the Giant Head, I'll just pray for lots of drugs! x


----------



## KellyG

Heheheheh as long as i make you laugh hun  

Have you seen that film cone heads?? lol ok enough head jokes  

Me lover you babes mwah xx


----------



## Just a girl

Hey I said his was big not mis-shapen! Glad your back on form tonight


----------



## KellyG

Did i read that wrong, hes big and nicely shaped? oooooo


----------



## Just a girl

Well its great news, you must be so over the moon - so are you just over 2 weeks?


----------



## watn1

Evening All.. Just on a break  

Hayley yeah it's still the BGS training   It's taking forever!!! Finish Sunday though. RE: The bag!! I know naughty hey? Technically i didn't lie as £300 of the money was my b'day money i still have not spent.. It will be here on Friday.. In a locked case i hope  

Kelly- Did you see my post earlier or are you just ignoring me?   Did you get the Doppler working?

Katie - Congratulations.

Veng - You okay hun? The waiting is a nightmare isn't it, Just hanging around


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - 'Whatever Girl ' (said with hand flick) - you still knocked £300 off the price  
So do you start your official work with BG next week then, how many hrs do you intend to do?  
I really hope everything goes to plan for you this week hun - you deserve it  x x x


----------



## watn1

Yeah I start next week.. Gonna do 25-30 hours i think so i still have some time for facebooking  
Had to tell i'm because he knew i was fibbing   He said i deserve it   Haven't had one this year yet but I think he wanted to get it me from crimbo so I spoilt that for him.. Oh well!

Have you brought any baby things yet?


----------



## veng

yes Nicole it is a nightmare   i hate waiting    
hubby and i   last night and i was all self pity why can't well get a BFP with just that    i guess i feel bad as i have no tubes like its my fault we can't have a baby ,Gr sorry for the moan I'm off to bed before i get even more silly


----------



## watn1

Veng, Don't be silly! I am sure your DH certainly doesn't think like that..


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - Massive   hun xxx

Nicole - No I haven't bought anything yet, like Lou I will prob wait until after Christmas - not exacty got any spare cash at the moment - flipping BF 30th Birthday -Trips to Paris plus present/Other Best friends baby being born any day now/Christmas/Works Meal next week (you getting the picture ) .  
Enjoy your bag hun, and I want to see a picture, maybe you should rent it out and we can all take turns with it!


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning all 

Well we had a lovely meal out and dh wore his jeans   He looks lovely in jeans so he can have more for christmas  

Veng dont you be so silly hun. Its not your fault   

Hi jag, jade, nicole, lou, kelly, emsy and anyone i have missed  

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Katie a  au natural woohoo                   get on the phone to your doctor to get it confirmed and then they will book you in with a Midwife, god this has made me really happy hun    

Hayley your 13weeks now so you should start blooming soon, keep doing the lots of water etc and watch your waistline disapear.....

Morning Sally, Jag, Jade, Kelly, Emsy, Veng, Vikki


----------



## sallyanne1

Oops thats what you get for not looking back on what people have put   

katie congratulations my sweet


----------



## watn1

Morning All,

  Hope everyone is well, Bit of a me post BUT... I just brough Take that tickets for Coventry   2nd Row top tier (as the bottom is standing)  I never liked them when i was younger but they are ok now.x


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning girls, 

Well i treated myself to a hot choc this morning - i loved it, babies didnt   feel ok now after some Special K  

Hayley i had some vouchers from that site a while ago and all was cool i got 25% off Miss Selfridge  [email protected] your scan pic look at bubba!!! 


Hey Kells, yes feeling better now! seabands are a godsend, gonna go round daddy's tonight to get a nice meal cooked for me  

I think after xmas i'm gonna start collecting bits every week, my Step mum is WELL on the case bless her, wants me to make a list of whats needed so she can start collecting as well lol mum and dad fighting over who's buyin the pram   is it just me or after a certain age do we have to parent our parents?  

Lou, Sally, Nic, Vikki, Ems, Veng    

Congrats Katie! 

xxxx


----------



## watn1

Jade - No more chocolate for you then  I know what you mean about parenting the parents.. My Mum and Dad are already arguing over who's buying what  nutters...

Hayley - Here's the pic







YUuuuuuuuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmm or what?


----------



## sallyanne1

I have just rang the clinic with details of my AF and asked about my recip from when i had freya and guess what.......... She got a BFP and has 2 frosties     Im happy and sad iykwim


----------



## watn1

Aaahhh Sally, thats nice.. Good bunch of eggs you had there hun.. I tried to find out about my receiptant but they won't tell me untill a year has passed


----------



## sallyanne1

Just think of christmas at their house this yr awww im really happy for them  
Im just waiting now for the comsultant to sign all the paperwork then its all go


----------



## watn1

Great news hun.. Think of the 2 lucky ladies that will get the news they have a donor just before xmas.. How fab will that be for them.

P.s Tried to find you all on ******** but can't seem to find you's.. Add me instead.. Nicole Watson (West Midlands) Blonde hair with glitter graphics around my pic.x


----------



## sallyanne1

Just added you hun   I cant find jeanette


----------



## KellyG

Nicole i am ignoring you   only joking, im fed up of it i think i can hear something then its gone so im not playing anymore

BUT 

I dont care cos my belly moved last night and mike saw it too 

Me post    

Jade, Hayley, Sally, Lou, Veng, Vikki (where are you), Emsy, MWAH XXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## Just a girl

Lou - Re the waist line its starting to happen, I had to use a hair elastic to bungee my top button and the hole in my work linen combat trousers as they were too tight without it!  Head has been bad this afternoon but I also had a cup of tea for the first time in a few days so wonder if its linked at all?

Nicole - Loving the bag I have one very similar its a classy label you may know it PRIMARNI?     So what time is your apt on Friday hun! I'm   its all go for you on Friday     

Jade - Hey chick, my mum and dad have already said they will be buying us the pram my mum said it the day after I got my bfp bless them , but I feel guilty as my dad has been out of work all year so I know they can't really afford it, I did try to suggest they get something cheaper like the cot but they weren't having any of it! Oh well I may find one I like and tell them I've found it cheaper on ebay or something then just put the rest towards it 

Vikki - How you doing hun, well hopefully by your absence I'm hoping you've been resting up nicely! Hope your recovering well hun 

Sal - So DP was all buff in his jeans then? does he realise by the sounds of it he will be getting a pair for each and every bday?  Great news on your recipient, I felt really sad and nearly cried when I found out my recipient got a bfn and no frosties  its strange what feelings it evokes!

Katie - Why don't you go get a private scan done when your 6 weeks, to put your mind at rest?  There is a clinic near us that does them for £50 which I think is a small price to pay so you chill out and get to enjoy it a bit more 

Yo 'Kelly moving Belly pants' how flipping exciting hun - woo hoo, bet you were both well chuffed, can't wait for it too happen (notice my big not a me post   )

My BF who was due yesterday had to go to hospital as they found blood in her wee and thought her waters were breaking slowly but they have sent her home again!  You'd think they'd just induce her already (anxious friend alert!)


----------



## KellyG

Haaaaaaaayley would you like to borrow some of my trousers you bloater   

Hope Your bf is ok and her buba will come safe and sound


----------



## watn1

Evening all.

     Hayley at the bag.. I have loads of the same make i keep them for best   Hope your BF baby arrives soon.. Bet she can't wait.

  Kelly - Sorry you couldn't get the Doppler to work, Shame we never used to chat when i was selling them as they were excellent ones, But great you felt movement! How amazing.. You must get yourself on tube and type in baby kicking in belly.. There is one of a woman who looks like aliens are trying to escape.. It's mental

Hope everyone is fine.. I was sick this afternoon.. I don't know why! It was only once i just had a wave then was fine afterwards.. Must be these progynova.. I am struggling to remember to take 7 tablets a day!! I already cannot remember if i have taken all of them today or not!! I need one of those counting box things.


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - SEVEN     You poor girl! You may of been sick due to increase of your hormone levels, when I was younger one of the contraceptive pills I was prescribed made me sick a couple of days after starting it it just didn't agree with me I think it was Ovran?  Do you just continue those pills till transfer on Friday? xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole you poor thing bet it is the tablets making you sick   

Hayley yesterday I too had a big headache sometimes it can be if your overtired but I'm guessing yours probably was from the caffeine in the tea, try some decaff hun

Morning all


----------



## sallyanne1

O nicole 7 tablets  Poor you hun. But it will be worth it    

Kelly   Its great watching ya belly move i loved it.

Lou are you getting any moements yet??

hi JAG, katie, vikki , watn1, jetts 

Off to brae the cold and go to Argos for yet *more* christmas shopping  Suppose im gonna have to wrap them soon too


----------



## Leicesterlou

sallyanne1 said:


> Lou are you getting any moements yet??


I keep getting flutters but no real kicks yet, can't wait for a good old boot from baby though


----------



## watn1

Hi ladies,

    I am sorry for the me post but i am a little confused  

My progynova tablets that i have on the box say 1mg and i was told you take these 3 times a day. Simple right?

However i have just got out the plan that the doctor gave me and it says 2mg Three times a day so does that not equal 6mg per day?

I was taking x3 1mg tablets for 14 days and when i went in the other day i was told to just up my doseage to 1 more tablet = 4mg a day but because these tablets are only 1mg i'm not sure if i have been taking these right!!

Dr defo told me to take 3 tablets a day but i'm not sure if she gave me the wrong dose of progynova   Is there even such a thing as 2mg tablets?



I have not had chance to read back just yet so forgive me for the 'me; post! I have tried to call the clinic but as usual there is noone to take my call!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole you poor thing, yes I believe there is a 2mg tablets so looks like you may have been given the wrong ones, if so your clinic are so wrong and out of order....  Hope you manage to get through to them soon


----------



## watn1

God i am sooooooooooo fed up of all this!! I never even looked at the 'plan' as it's just a A4 crappy sheet of paper... I will attach it just to check i am not reading it wrong   But my pills most certainly say 1mg on them


----------



## Leicesterlou

I would tell the clinic your not happy and want to know why this has happened and any money you might have paid should be refunded, they should be 110% correct on everything they give us as we are not doctors


----------



## watn1

She defo told me to take 1 tablet 3 times a day! & just gave me the box. Surely this plan should say  x3 1mg a day? Or even 1mg six times a day given the fact the pills are only 1mg!!    

Maybe thats why they think my lining should be better then what it is? Or maybe the plan is just wrong and i was only meant to take 3mg in total a day.. I have not idea what the quota could or should be really.

they won't call me back untill 6pm either! I think i might go round because i am confused and if this has messed things up i am going to be upset. I know it won't change things as they can just up my dose and leave me longer but surely its principle?!


----------



## Leicesterlou

I would say they have messed it all up defo go round and get it sorted and tell them how upset and disappointed and let down you feel hun


----------



## watn1

I going round...x


----------



## Leicesterlou




----------



## KellyG

Nicole what happend. Hope you got it sorted sweetie


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - Oh hun what a stressful day   I hope you get things sorted out!

Hi all you other lovely ladies  x


----------



## watn1

Hi all,
  Never got chance to call round as had to go the doc's with DP as he has a ifection in his finger and sat in there for an hour   Just called them yet again only to be fobbed off that everyone has gone home & i will be called in the morning so i went mad! Then "oh no there is someone here afterall"     So now i am waiting yet again for her to call me back of which i have been assured it will be before 6 pm! (yeah right) I told them how it is that i feel now like they have had my money and are not interested as it seems to me that when i go for an appointment i am left waiting for half an hour after my appointment time and whenever i seem to call noone ever calls me back! 

I start my course now so if they don't call before 6 then i'll have to wait untill tomorrow and then i will be going off on one.

Sorry for the moan.x

*** EDIT Oh look 18:03 & no call... Suprise! NOT! * * *


----------



## watn1

It's been confirmed... I was given the wrong tablets and have only been taking haf my required dose which would explain why my lining was has been thin   They obviously fobbed me off that is doesn't matter it will just take longer to increase my lining.. I am a little peed off to say the least!! I could of had my transfer by now if i was given the right pills


----------



## Just a girl

Oh Nic -   How blo0dy frustrating for you mate - its so annoying they could be so dismissive of it - how about an apology for the cock up?  Did they say how much longer you would need to wait? xxxxx


----------



## watn1

Hi Hayley - No just that i might be ready tomorrow if lining is at 8mm but now i can't help but think it could of been even better then that if i had the correct dose   I am in 2 minds to ask if i can go for another couple of days to see if i can get to 9-10mm I know 8 is fine but now if i get a BFN i'll blame them.. The worrying thing is that is was the Clinical Director who made this cockup! It's wasn't like it was just one of the nurses.. Here's me thinking my lining is crap and all along is was because i should of been taking 6mg altogether and i have only been having 3mg


----------



## Just a girl

Well you need to go with your gut feeling hun and if your not happy to go ahead tomorrow then ask them to delay it for a couple of days, after waiting this long you need to be happy to go ahead! 
So frustrating when they make these mistakes, I nearly had a cock up with my trigger shot prescription, the nurse who wrote the prescription just happened to mention that I had 2 vials to mix and when I went to get it I noticed on the label it said 1, so I queried it and the pharamacist said No it has just 1 written on the form so I had to go back upstairs and find the nurse who wrote it and she had to amend the prescription and said something about the pharamacist being 'picky'?  If I hadn't of checked the label I probably wouldn't of noticed until I got home and put it in the fridge I then would of had another 2hr trip to do - nightmare!


----------



## watn1

Its all such a blooming nightmare!! I better concentrate as the trainer has been woffling and i haven't even been listening


----------



## KellyG

Oh Nicole thats not on at all, id tell them you want a refund on the drugs you were prescribe INCORRECTLY and you ARE going to complain ( i always get what i want when i use that) or say your going to your local MP!!! 

Hope you other ladies are doing well


----------



## Just a girl

Hey Kelly ! You remind me of my dad whenever he used to complain about anything over the phone he used to say he worked for 'news international' (they make the sun and other tat) and he would say he would have a stinking article printed up about them, the funny thing was they always did what he wanted but he only used to print the blo0dy paper not write for it  I think he still may use that and he got made redundent years ago!

*All Ladies*
Not sure if I've mentioned this before or not but I am a 'body shop at home consultant' in my spare time and with this horrible credit crunch on if any of you want anything I can offer you 40% off any of the current Christmas range (can be seen on line) you would just need to pay the £5 delivery charge! They are offering 20% off the whole Xmas range and I am adding on 20% of my personal discount! I love the makeup its great they have some lovely sparkly eyeliners - I've ordered myself the green and the silver, anyway if anyones interested just pm me  Every little helps x x x x


----------



## KellyG

Hayley im terrible, mike bought me a car last year and it had a leak which they did try and fix but it kept on leaking then the oil was leaking blah blah, so we took it back for a refund and i was screaming my head off cos the little man wouldnt gve us our money back, so i rang trading standards in their office and sat on the floor... they gave us all the money and the deposit back   

Have you got any body butter im running out, coconut please.. how much


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly - You sound like a nightmare - but you get the results 

I love the coconut body butter but DP hates the smell when I wear it he says I smell of burnt popcorn WTF? By the time you pay for postage the butter will be more expensive even with discount as its £12 a tub and I could only give you 25% off as its not xmas range  have you seen the do a shimmer coconut one!  I've just had a shower and slathered myself with the cocobutter one!  Gonna make the bed stink


----------



## KellyG

Burnt popcorn   Hes soo funny.. 

Aww i thought u were gonna give it to me for xmas  

I want icecream


----------



## Just a girl

You should be so lucky 

Ice-cream? Coconut or Burnt popcorn flavoured


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh you chatter boxes    

Just a quick one i need to get my hair done   I have done my left shouder in   I have been carrying freya in her car chair coz she keeps falling asleep in it. Well the little fatty has pulled my shoulder and im in loads of pain with it   Thing is i cant rest it coz its the side i feed her on , carry her with    I have been takin codiene for the pain but cant take in the day coz the knock me out   
Oh well. And dh is a d*ck head and annoyed me   But thats a different story. Best go get freya dressed she has just woke


----------



## Hopeful J

Hi Ladies, 

Cant stop but just letting you know Vikki has texted me, she's in hosptial with bad OHSS so no ET for her today  she asked that i let you all know 

I may go to the hospital later if that's ok with her, drop her some choccies   

Will be back, soon just gotta clear my inbox 

 xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a quick one as not at work today skiving....  Nicole I would do a written complaint to the clinic hun its not right they should have checked this with you and double checked it at scans etc

Vikki sending you a big     

Hope your all ok catch up Monday, have a good weekend


----------



## watn1

Vikki - Oh hun... I'm really sorry.. Hope you are ok..   for a speedy recovery for you. You must be very upset  


Me, Well ladies... Yes thats right you guessed it I’m not ready! 

Didn’t really expect to be after being on half the dose I should of been on but i guess i may of just had a glimmer that maybe..Just maybe something might of happened but my lining had just sustained from Tuesday. While we were there we made a official complaint to the Nurse Manager who held her hands up and said it’s been a complete cockup. We went into everything that its been a total shame since we started with first being told DP had no sperm to them then finding them... All the rubbish i had with my Egg Collection. Then the letter we had last month that told us we had no embryos as they had all fertilised abnormally We have never received the apology letter nor the correct one stating we have 6 normal embies Nor has my GP. We let everything out an explained we were not just complaining for the sake of it, Its just that it has been a joke. She agreed and has agreed that we will only see her when we go in for more appointments etc.. I am not on the correct dose of Progynova (6mg) and will up this to 8mg sun-Wednes, If my lining has not thickened then the cycle will be cancelled. 
To say i am at wits end is a understatement but there’s nothing I can do but wait and see what next Wednesday brings.

I won't moan too much at you's i'll save it for my diary   I'm going to take my ticker down    so much for PMA!!!


----------



## Hopeful J

Nic these people have not got a clue have they


----------



## watn1

Hi Jade, No they don't seem to have! I think i have gained more knowledge through this forum then any of the nurses at my clinic.

Hope you and bubba's are well.xx


----------



## watn1

P.s - To top off my day DHL have been with my bag while we were out so now i cannot even have that untill monday


----------



## Hopeful J

You and me both hun, FF is the answer to all  

Oh hunny   cant you get it tomorrow


We're ok hun, heard bubbas hearts on a doppler yesterday bless them lol sound like lil racehorses 

xxxx


   Lou, Hayley, Kells, Sally, Veng, and everyone i missed! xxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh no vikki       I hope you are ok hunni  

Watn1    Your clinic are awful hun    I hope this new dose sorts you out hun   

Jade how are you hun? Anymore news on vikki  

 hi lou, veng, emsy, kelly, hayley, jetta

I have had a call off the clinic. I hhave been matched with 2 ladies and i will be starting the pill on my december af so around the 20th and i have to take 1 pack then carry straight on to the next untill told to stop n jab. I just hope EC will be before my birthday in feb  
Took freya to see santa for the firts time today   She tried to pull his beard off    Will post a pic when i get time


----------



## watn1

Thanks Jade/Sally  

Sally - Cannot wait to see pic's bet Freya looked very cute even if pulling his beard off


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - Oh hun I just don't know what to say, I can't believe this has happened to you, all I can say is that if there is any truth in the whole Karma thing then you are a due one BIG FAT HUGE MASSIVE *POSITIVE! *, Big    and double poo about you missing your bag! 

Vikki - Oh hun big hugs to you too    , get well soon sweetie x x x

Jade - Thats so cool you heard the bubbas heart beat, I'm hoping I will get to hear mine on Monday at my next MW apt!

Sal - Sorry you have hurt your shoulder hun but I'm pleased you've been matched - there must be two very excited ladies somewhere in the country!

Lou - I hope you had a nice duvet day 

 Kelly, Veng, Emsy, Janette, Jet, Katie (is that everyone?) hope your OK x x x

I went and bought my first couple of Maternity tops today, felt really wierd getting them as just this week everything is getting tighter but I still feel like I shouldn't be buying them yet but I had a 40% off voucher for peacocks so thought it would be silly not to get some stuff although I couldn't bring myself to get the jeans they were horrible - I've seen a couple of pairs on ASOS I like though which aren't too pricey! Oh god how boring was that litle bit - Wake Up, I've finished now 

Have a good weekend ladies xxx


----------



## veng

big   for Nicole and Vikki  
hello everyone


----------



## sallyanne1

Anymore news on vikki??    

Nicole hope you are ok  

JAG im really excited to start especially knowing that my last recip got a BFP  Makes it so worth while.

Im shattered today coz dh keeps disturbing me  He either wakes me when he comes to bed which was 2:45am  Of wakes me when he cuddles into me. The problem is i find it hard to get back to sleep once i wake   Gonna have to have another word with him i think


----------



## watn1

Ah Sally what a fab pic   I too am having problems with DP at the mo.. His snoring is doing my head in  

Hayley - Hoped you liked your Mat clothes.. I must say ASOS do have some fab jeans but did you see the £80 ones


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - yeah and the rock and rebuplic ones £250!!! Think I'll stick to the £30 ones!

Sal - Lovely pic!  I hope both you ladies get a decent nights sleep tonight!

We've had some sad news today, our friends son who is 5 has just been diasgnosed with cancer of the stomach and lymph glands, its so sad I keep crying! DP works with both his uncle and dad, I just can't believe it! 
Sorry to put such a downer on here but I'm just so shocked can't even imagine what they're all going through!  I'm just hoping and   they have caught it early enough   x x x


----------



## sallyanne1

OMG JAG im so sorry       Is it a curable cancer?     I willsay a prayer for him tonite


----------



## Just a girl

Thanks Sal - We don't know if its curable or not, DP's friend (the uncle) text him as he was too upset to ring him and speak


----------



## watn1

ah Hayley what awful news..   bless them all.. I will be praying for him   It's brought butterflies to my stomach.. I pray he will be ok.x



Oh Sal... Put my crimbo tree pic's on F/B


----------



## Pips1983

Hey ladies.  Am new to FF.  Am at the early stages on egg staring as part of my own IVF treatment, is adds to the excitement i think.  

Hope your all well.

Pip xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi pip  welcome to ff   I have done ES last yr and got a dd and also just found out that my recip got a BFP too    Im just about to start an alturistic donation Dec/Jan time then im going again with ES.

Nicole i have seen your pics hun it looks really nice. My house looks like we just throw them up   Im putting mine up tomorrow all being well.

I have just had to fetch dd and her bf he has fallen down some stairs and i think he has broken his ankle but he wont go to hospital tonite so im gonna drag him there tomorrow. I have dosed him up on paracetamol and ibuprofen for now


----------



## Rosie P

Hi Pip. Welcome to FF and the Egg Share board. I am the board moderator so if you need any help finding your way around FF just shout. I'm sure the lovely ladies here will make you more than welcome and answer any questions you may have. Happy chatting and good luck!  

Rosie. xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning 

Just popping in as i have to take dd's bf to hospital  

Any news on vikki    

Back later


----------



## Just a girl

Hi Pip and welcome to the thread  - good luck with starting your treatment!

Sal - Enjoy casualty on a Sunday (all those sunday sports related injuries and the ones left over from Saturday night) Yes I've done casualty all flipping day on a sunday when my friends dd fractured her wrist once !

My head is whirling...
Well my pg BF who was due Tuesday went into hospital yesterday as she kept bleeding (they still don't know why) they induced her late last night and where going to brake her waters about 1.5 hrs ago so I'm anxiously awaiting some news!

I spoke to DP's friend today about his nephew and at present he is intensive care so they could get some drugs into him (apparently he was hyper on the ward even though he had just had an op to remove the tumor) they are waiting to hear back what type of lymph cancer it is, but are predicting around 2 years of treatment will be needed.  
I've also had other news that one my oldest friends dad is really poorly in hospital, he was rushed in yesterday for an emergency brain scan, he too is now in the ICU as they think he has meningitis, he was having to have an op last night, It's also her birthday tomorrow - I just can't believe so much bad news for my friends  I know it sounds like a cliche put it really put things into perspective - makes you look at what you have got and appreciate it all the more.

Yet another downer of a post from me - sorry ladies!

I hope your all having a nice weekend x x x

Nic - I checked out ya pics - very nice!


----------



## watn1

Hayley - It's horrible isn't it when you hear bad news from friends/family and it does make you realise just what you have   I hope all goes well for them all. I hope you don't feel guilty in anyway for having such good news yourself, But i think i could easily fall into the trap of feeling that way.. My house is cool hey? I love it all christmasy I have mulled wine candles burning at the mo too and its just lush.

Sal - As hayley says hope your trip to A&E is fun packed.. We were there for 5 hours just to burst a yukky bubble thing in DP finger once we actually got seen we were in & out in 15 minutes   Sod's law that while we were there 3 emergenies came in.. I hope DS's leg is ok.x

Pip - Welcome to the thread.. Hope you are well. I am still going through my 1st Egg Share process I started in July   It's been a long process for me.. But am hoping for FET some time next week.x

Vikki - Hope you are ok.x

Everyone - Hope you are all ok.. It's a little quiet


----------



## veng

hi everyone
i hope your doing ok Vikki 
Nicole lots of luck for ET this week 
Hi Pip im on my first IVF too with egg share


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - I'm just desperate to hear the baby has made a safe arrival and that there are all OK, the fact she's been bleeding the last few days has worried me, her MW came out to her yesterday morning and said it was prob a tear in her bladder as there was also blood in her urine but not too worry (that sounds worrying to me!) but the bleeding got heavier which is why she went in oh well these things take time and I'll just have to be patient for news!  I've have done so much sorting today, got 2.5 bin bags for the charity shop and have thrown 2 bin bags of rubbish away!  Thought I'd best have a sort out before I get my Xmas tree down from the loft!
So you have fallen foul to good old A&E, my most embarassing incident there occured after I had a wisdom tooth extracted, it had a much larger root then they thought so took about 50minutes for the guy to pull it out - it was such a horrible experience and I needed stitches and needless to say I was in a lot of pain afterwards - anyway I had been prescribed anti-b's, voltoral and the nurse said I could take paracetamol as well to manage the pain and lets just say the next day I was in a lot of pain and didn't really keep track of what I was taking until I realised I had taken 13 paracetamol in the space of about 10 hours (max dosage is 8 in 24hrs) so Innocently I rang NHS direct to see what else I could take as still in pain and they demanded that I went staright to hospital as I had OD'd!!!!!!!!!!  I tried to insisit I was fine but they weren't having any of it, so off I went and was soooooo embarassed when I had to book in - er I've kinda accidently over-dosed  (you could just tell what she was thinking) anyway they took some blood kept me there till 3 in the morning said I was fine and could go home, still in huge pain I enquired what I could take, the nurse checked her watch and said I think you can have a couple of ............... paracetamol!

Hi Veng x


----------



## sallyanne1

Im back after a 5hr wait   I was so busy and i think everyone in there had a bad foot. It doesnt help that they hadnt put that we were back from x-ray    Anyway its just very badly sprained poor lad   Im just glad to be home im so tired now  

Hayley    Im sure your friend will be fine. An induced labour tends to be a longer one. As for o'ding     you druggie  

Nic how are you hun  

Hi veng 

Right im gonna make dh cook for me now


----------



## sallyanne1




----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all  Its freezing isn't it. well I bought my pushchair at the weekend didn't plan on it but it was such a good price http://www.kiddicare.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/ProductDisplay?storeId=10001&catalogId=10751&langId=-1&productId=53804&source=froogle&cm_mmc=Froogle-_-Shopping%20Sites-_-CPC-_-Froogle

Vikki hope your feeling better.

How are the rest of you girls??

/links


----------



## watn1

Morning all,

    Freezing hey? 
Lou - ooooohhh a purchase.. Nice one.. Kiddicare do have some bargains from time to time i sometimes see their adverts on UKLiving with bargains. 

Sally - Glad your son is ok. Bet A&E was a nightmare on a sunday with all those football injuries.

Hayley -   at your accidential overdose.. I must admit I too have sometimes taken more then the required dose of painkillers especially once when i broke my toe (god it was sore)  

Hope everyone else is ok..xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Nicole, how are you my lovely?  I notice your last diary entry sending you big (((hugs)))


----------



## watn1

I'm ok lou just chugging along really... I am really fed up!   These pills are doing my head in I upped my dose yesterday so i now need to take 8 progynova pills, 1 paracetmol, my Pregnacare and that other one that comes with it Q-something... I hate pills the best of times   I really hope that this extra dose has worked because I cannot be done with kicking off on Wednesday but I will if i have to   Ontop of all this I have my assessments this evening and tbh i really cannot be   but I am about to go and get in the shower do my hair and make up go to the shop and buy myself some more pregnacare lol.. Walk past mothercare and remember just why I am doing all this.. Then hopefully come 6pm i'll be ready for my assement   Sounds like a plan hey?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bless you Nicole buy yourself something nice too honey


----------



## Just a girl

Hey ladies,

Just a fairly quick update got to go do the tesco shop!  BF was given a ceserean in the end and baby boy (no name yet) arrived at 10.44pm weighing a hefty 8lb10oz, I think her body just couldn't take anymore and she started shaking got a temperature and her pulse rate went up so then the babies heartrate increased! I have spoken to her today and she sounds completely in love with him! I will be visiting tomorrow evening!

Other friends dad is now out of intensive care and has been moved to special care so thats good news!

My MW apt went well, she had to take more blood as there is now slap-cheek going around work, which she said is a nasty virus so she wants to check to see whether I'm likely to get it! I got to hear the babies heart beat which was great - it was 150bpm! 

Sorry thats was completley a me, me, me post x x x


----------



## sallyanne1

JAG thats fantastic news hun    Glad everything went well with the mw too   Lily got slap cheek when i was pregnant with freya but luckily i was far enough on in the preg so it didnt effect me.

I have got my dec's up and done half my wrapping    Im getting so excited now     But poor freya is poorly   She has got a bad cough and its obvious her throat is sore coz you can see when she swallows food. And she is loosing her voice so im taking her to the dr's tomorrow


----------



## Just a girl

Hi Sal - Good idea to get her checked out at the Dr's as there is a nasty Case of bronchiolitis going around our area which has been hospitalising lots of babies and toddlers - there is literally so much illness around at the moment I feel like taking the winter off work so me and bubs are safe from disease   Within the last 2 weeks there has been measles, slap cheek, tonsillitis, sickness and diorreah, chicken pox and bronchiolitis (why is diorreah so difficult to spell, even spell check doesn't get it?)


----------



## sallyanne1

Thats what worries me - brochitis   My ds had it as a baby and was in hospital for 2 days   When im rencarnated im coming back as a bear so i can hibernate in the winter


----------



## Just a girl

Bear is good - stinking rich person is better, then there would be no need to go out in the cold we could just send the hired help out for us! Ahhh a girl can dream can't she................


----------



## sallyanne1

I give up. Ds was at A&E last nite for 2hrs coz some older lad dropped him on his head   Luckily he is ok. Then freya has had me up ALL nite poorly   She was coughing and being sick at 3am all over me so i was cold coz she had a temp so i cuoldnt put the covers over us   Im so tired my eyes arent working. Think i might get some of that pro-plus stuff or some speed   
And my dad is in hospital today having an op to remove a cancer lump   
Oh and we have snow     I love snow  

JAG im gonna win the lotto so i can stop in doors


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all 

Hayley glad your MW appt went well ooo 150bpm for baby that's good they say high for a girl and low for a boy don't they....

Sally you poor thing     I hope Freya is soon back to her old self


----------



## watn1

Sally - Seen on F/B that you were then again.. Hope DS is ok! Sorry to hear Freya is poorly.. Poor thing  
Also... SNOW! I am sooo jealous! I love snow.. I'm not that far away from you maybe it will come this way just a little  

Lou - Glad your appointment went well hun.. I'm not really too sure about the heart rate thing tbh.. i have every intention of finding out the sex as soon as i am able (if i ever get there lol ) but knowing my luck legs would be closed everytime


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh my god i just lost a big fat post     ok lets try again.....


 hey ladies, 

Have had a lurrrvly long weekend off after a bloody manic week last week   was doing the work of 2 offices, it was not fun!! 

All is well with me, 12 weeks on friday i cant wait!!    12 week scan nect tuesday, am very excited   still sick but travel band taking care of me thank god. Just fat and moody! 

How is everyone??


     to Freya i hope she feels better soon bless her 

Lou Lou i like the pram, how's it feel now you've got it? you're gonna be a mama soon!!!! 

wheres smelly Kelly?

JaG so glad things are getting better, have you seen BF's lil bubba yet? how cute is he    p.s whats slapcheek mean   it really made me laugh although i know it shouldnt i just had visions of people getting 'tango'd'  

   to Vik, she's out of hospital now but still feeling cack   honestly hope things get better very soon for her  

Nic   will all be worth it in the end sweety  

Welcome Pips!  

I think that was it??

Love to all i missed    

xxxxx


----------



## watn1

Hi Jade...

    Fat and Moody   12 Weeks! WOW time is flying by hey? Bet you are very excited to see the babies again. Thank you for the update on Vik's.. Tell her we're all thinking of her. Haven't seen Kelly on for a while, She abandoned us   Not really much going on in here nowadays though  

Evening All.. I have a indian tonight. YUM YUM YUM


----------



## Just a girl

Just back from visiting my friend at the hospital and the baby is absolutely scrummy - they named him Jack, he is lovely! 

Hi to all you lovelies , only a short one as I'm about to go order his present now!

Nic - Whens your next apt hun to see how your lining is doing?


----------



## watn1

Ahhh Bless Him.. Jack's a cute name.. Appt is tomorrow hun.xx


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole

For tomorrow, I hope you get the news you have waited so long for and that you deserve hun - we wanna see you PUPO girlie! 
                     X X X X X X


----------



## sallyanne1

Nicole good luck for tomorrow hun          I hope the tablets have worked hun  

Awww i love the name Jack  

Jade great to hear from you hun   How exciting having a scan  

Lou poor freya is still poorly and seems worse at nite   I have just given her some calpol  

Luv to all


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole  for today hun.

Jade yes can't believe I have my pushchair although I am keeping it at my Mum's house until the baby is born....

Sally poor freya bless how is she today?

Hayley ah bless bet it was lovely to see your friend's baby


----------



## Hopeful J

Good Luck for today Nic!!! will be   for you hun xxx

Aww Lou, good idea keeping it at mums  

More   to Freya, its so horrible seeing bubbas poorly   hope she feels better today 

Love to all 
xxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hopeful J said:


> Good Luck for today Nic!!! will be  for you hun xxx
> 
> Aww Lou, good idea keeping it at mums
> 
> Love to all
> xxxxx


Jade its supposed to bring bad luck if you keep it at your own house, probably an old Wife's tale but I'm not taking a chance


----------



## Hopeful J

Is it before 6 months or all along that its bad luck?

x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Not sure so I am leaving it there until baby is born I reckon...


----------



## sallyanne1

Is that why i have loads of bad luck then coz i used lily's travel system for freya and it was in the loft  

Freya is still porrly today bless her. I ad to take her out to do the school run which i really didnt want to do but no choice   She seems worse than yesterday   Poor mite she is sleeping at the mo


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sally I think its only a old wife tale but when you have been through ICSI etc just makes me more weary...

Poor Freya I'm sure the fresh air would have been good for her so don't worry, is she quite chesty?


----------



## watn1

Ladies... Guess what?............. I'm gonna actually be PUPO    

Lining was at 7.8mm Today   They were going to take my frosties out today but I have asked to just go for for a couple more days just to be 100% sure and i really want to actually see my lining at 8mm on the screen before i will actually believe it. So i am going back Friday 

I must say that they clinic has really upped their care 200% (thought they might) Even booking out my original Nurse,The Nurse Manager & the clinical director for my appointment on friday..  

the Nurse manager I seen today has said again that she recommend i go for blasts which is really risky and we will really only know once we know how many survive the thaw over the weekend.. But if all is well on Friday then they will take them out of the freezer and If i go for Blasts then transfer will be Wednesday/Thurdsay next week if i get called in before then Monday/Tuesday next week... Now as you might of guessed this is going to mean a test day Christmas week Maybe even Xmas Eve/Xmas Day!!!  

We are far from nearly there yet though as thawing is worrying me BIG time! But i am sure we will be ok.... I have lots of Christmas names for my frosties though..  

Thank You for all the good luck messages.. I will be back later with some personals I need to go shopping for something to wear for my friends B'day at the weekend.. We're off to the Casino.xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Wooooooohoooooooooo fantastic news         Roll on friday  

Lou no she isnt chesty thank god   I just want to wrap her up though


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Nicole that is fantastic news honey         for your      roll on Friday honey....

Sally at least thats one good thing hey....


----------



## Just a girl

*Nicole* -   YAY, at frikkin last wooooo-hoooooooo! Have a nice shop today hun, we'll all be keeping everyhing crossed those embies survive the thaw and that you get the most amazing Xmas present ever  x

*Jade* - I bet your sooo looking forward to that scan on Tuesday, it was the best feeling ever seeing our baby wriggle around, enjoy it and keep asking loads of questions so you get to spend longer looking at the screen, I wish I did 

*Lou* - Hey hunny, is it just the pram thats supposed to be bad luck as I have 2 stair gates someone gave us (not that we'll be needing those for ages, but it was take them now or they'll chuck them and they were wooden and from M&P's!)

*Sal* - Sounds like your really going through it with Freya hun, hope you get a healthy and happy house in time for Xmas 

I can't believe it, I ordered baby Jack one of those 'baby hoodie' fleece things that go into the carseat/pushchair as I thought no one would of got him one and just found out he's got one coming Grrrrrr, most annoyed but the very nice people let me cancel my order! They look really useful and snuggly http://www.morrck.com/, 
I also just tried to order him a set off Cath Kidson and its flipping out of stock, it was so cute with a vintage cowboy and indian design on it - I GIVE UP! 
Any ideas ladies of what I could get him, thats a bit different and he's not gonna get a duplicate of?

Hiya, Kelly, Vik, Veng, Emsy  xxxx

/links


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley I think its just the pram honey....  Trying to rack my brain what you can buy but its not working today sorry


----------



## Just a girl

Tell me about it


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a girl said:


> Tell me about it


What about this http://www.babyshowerhost.co.uk/nappy-cakes-c-134.html

/links


----------



## vikki75

hi girls  
thanks for all the well wishes x
cant be long as still feel like sh**, 
ohss never would i wish it on my worst enemy , i was in so much pain my tummy swelled to 90 cm an was constantly on morphine for 3 days 
still in quite a bit of pain so trying to make it short on here
ivf no more cycles of that for me, as much as im dyin to have a baby i never want to feel like that again, so we going clinic tomorrow an  see when i can have frosties in probably be in the new year now im devastated but gratful im still here lol im keepin a open mind ,,if this dont work then im going to have my op for reversal in the summer an pray that god will bless me like katie xx congrats by the way xx
nicole gooed luck sweetie xxxxx
hope your all good xxxx much love to you all


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki glad your home honey take care and no go and rest


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki - Awww hunny , still can't believe this has happened to you again hun - rets up and get well soon x x x

Lou - Just checked out the site, how cute are those?  Although the largely made up of nappies and she won't be using washable, I know how I'm going to spend tghe rest of the day!


----------



## Leicesterlou

If you put in google baby shower gifts gives you alot to look at enjoy....


----------



## sallyanne1

Vikki       Aww hun im so sorry


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Katie how are you feeling honey?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Katie OMG   what an eventful day, no sickness, backache, tiredness from baby yet then?

I am good thanks just starting to feel baby kicks every now and then


----------



## Leicesterlou

Katie Dh really wants a princess but not sure which I have had people look at me and say definately a girl and then others say definately a boy....  As long as its healthy I'm not fussed...

I remember that tiredness well and I don't think I ever stopped eating for the sickness to kick in    Glad your ok though hun and so so happy for you


----------



## Just a girl

Katie - wow a bomb explosion, were you not all allowed to go home - its so typical, I always miss stuff like that, our centre had to shut for 3 days a few weeks ago and everyone got bonus holiday - except for me as I was on a course all week, was gutted  lol?  I didn't puke until about 12 weeks and was only sick twice so with any luck you won't 
get any! I have a very non scientific theory that no or not much sickness is a boy I even started a poll on here to find out if its true(ish) although I know everyone is different, but all my friends who have been poorly ended up with girls and thise that weren't didn't!

Lou - On the subject of gender, whats has your bubba's heart beat been? High or low (although a couple of my friends who had babies this yr proved that theory wrong!)

Poor baby Jack hasn't been feeding since he arrived so he had to have blood taken then that showed an infection so he needed to have a lumber puncture done  they are waiting to find out whats wrong with him now!  He looked so healthy when we saw him yesterday poor little bubba!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Katie I know what you mean, much more girls clothes too...

Hayley I haven't had an official reading of babies heartbeat I am going to ask my MW in the new year when I go, but then if some of your friends have proved it wrong  

Try not to worry too much my Nephew didn't feed for a few days after being born but he is fine.

Right I'm off girls have a good evening and catch you all tomorrow


----------



## Just a girl

Bye lou - Jack had a high one all the way along lol and my friends little girl really fluctuated through her pregnancy! x


----------



## veng

Vikki big   i realy hope you get lucky in the new year  
Nicole im so glad your womb is getting thicker   ready for your little ones to snuggle in 
hi everyone its getting so cold i think we are due for an icey night


----------



## Just a girl

Katie - My friends dad lives in N.Ireland and is/was (cant remember which) something high up in the army and he had a device fitted to is car which used to check for bombs before he got in it  Poor lad you work with he must of been well shaken up!

No still haven't found anything for Jack yet, am really pee'd off as I thought I was all set never mind and I still haven't heard about the infection and I feel really bad as I just range her mum to see if she was back from the hospital as I didn't want to keep ringing my friend and I spoke to her dad - who didn't know about the L puncture yet - me and my big mouth  

Veng - Your right its flipping freezing, def an icey one is on the way!


----------



## KellyG

Hiyaaaaaaaaaaaaaa Girls 

Have you missed me??

Nicole faaaab news hun, you made me cry reading your post  

Vikki Glad your home, now rest up good so your bubs can go home soon  

Jade I cant believe how quick your going, i agree with Hayley keep  them talking so they take ages on your belly   I think its just a pram with the supertition thing, im not buying mine till they here 

Hayley I hope Jack gets better soon.. Whens your next appts? Get baby Jack nappies, he will never run out of them and no one else would have bought him some lol

Sally Hope your lot are ok hun 

Lou Are they flutters still or belly kicks now, isnt it sooo exciting  

Veng think its gona be -2   tonight wrap up warm sweetie  

Katie Have you been to the docs yet?

Love to you all xxxxxxxxxxx

Well im huge, im gonna stick a photo on soon, ive also changed my scan so its gonna be in 2 weeks instead of 3, i just cant wait any more!! We are keeping it a secret tho well im telling you lot  
Ive seen my belly move a few times now, just want mike to feel them now


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly - Yay your back hunny, is this the sexing scan are you gonna find out - I really do want to know but I'm not gonna find out as I've such a big mouth I wouldn't keep it a secret and I don't want everyone else to know as they have known everything else up to this point with the treatment?  Nappies are a good idea but I just wanna buy something lovely iykwim?  The mum is one of my Bestest Friends, I'm her bridesmaid next year and we've been on loads of holidays together/ weekends away/ boozy nights out, kinda thing!  God I don't stop once I get going do I? x x x


----------



## KellyG

Hayley i meant im not telling people we have changed the date of the scan, i cant keep my mouth shut so i will be telling everyone what they are i cant keep thngs like that in lol OH and i was joking bout the nappies lmao god not gettin me today are ya


----------



## Just a girl

I've read loads on here on how people found a big amount of nappies/formula was a great present!


----------



## KellyG

See so i am amazing then   Are you gonna get a doppler? ive given up with mine.


----------



## Just a girl

No I thought I'd prob get all obsessive with it and I know if I couldn't find the heartbeat I get myself into a bit of a panic 
I'll just wait till my MW appointments to hear it, which are every 4 weeks at the moment then they move to every fortnight nearer the end.


----------



## Rosie P

Hayley, here are a couple of good and unusual gift sites: http://www.funkymoose.co.uk/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=91_34&products_id=1414 These LED mobiles give off a lovely light and Emmy loves hers. It always calmed her down when she was crying. Good site to have a browse around.

We also got a friend's baby a pooh bear like this one: http://www.teddybearfriends.co.uk/teddy-bears/00499/gund/winnie-the-pooh-vintage-pooh.html and they said it's the favourite teddy now. Very soft feeling.

Hope you find something nice.

Rosie. xxx

/links


----------



## sallyanne1

I see you lot have been  again 

How is everyone today ? I was hoping to get up to  but nope  instead 
Got eldest dd at the dr's this morning so i can leave Freya with her. Not sure how she is yet coz she had a bottle and passed out again 
Eldest dd is seeing dr coz she had an x-ray on her little finger that she hurt over 8 weeks ago. Coz its a minor A&E where we live the radiographer said that she had to be referred to the hand clinic coz it was broke and sending it back to the dr as urgent. 5 days later i had to go in coz still handt heard anything and the x-ray came back to him saying *no boney damage*   So now i have to drag her back to see him but he will sit there and go " hum i dont know" Thats why i refeus to see him with freya 

Anyway on a good note. Lily had her first school fair yesterday and won on the tombola. She won some loofa thing and spa stuff so guess what the mil is getting for christmas   
Oh and bil came round with his gf with presents for us all  We never buy for anyone only parents and dh's grandma coz we have such a big family we cant afford it. Now i feel we have to buy for them but dont know what  Cheep or free will do   I dont even know how old her lads are or how many she has 

Right off to get dressed


----------



## Leicesterlou

Wow you have been 

Sally we too have  and not .  Christmas presents can be a nightmare can't they knowing what to get anyone.....

Hey Kelly glad your back, I;m getting the flutters and a few kicks aswell now, how about you with your 2?

 to Katie, Veng, Vikki, Rosie, Hayley and anybody I may have missed....


----------



## Just a girl

Rosie - Thanks for those sites , those bears are just adorable!  

Sal - Bummer about the presents, don't you just hate being caught out!  What about something for the whole family like a chocolate fountain, you can pick those up pretty cheap now! Good luck hun 

Lou - I love hearing whats going on with your pregnancy, makes me look forward to the next stage 

Hello to everyone else and much love ladies


----------



## Rosie P

Hayley, I had another idea. We were given one of these kits for Emmy and it came out lovely - so much so I am now doing a casting service for people for Christmas presents (although would be a bit far for your friend! ) http://www.thekeepsakeco.co.uk/keepsake-product-detail.php?record=CK88frame

Sally, how about Muppet Christmas DVD or Stardust on DVD? We got them really cheap from HMV.com or Play.com and the whole family can enjoy watching those at Christmas.

Hi to everyone else. I do enjoy reading about your pregnancies and babies - brings back lovely bump memories.  By the way have any of you ladies thought of casting your bump? I did it the day before my contractions started  and it's a lovely keepsake.

Take care ladies.

Rosie. xxx

/links


----------



## sallyanne1

Morning ladies 

Rosie i wish i had done a belly cast   I will do next time   As for a dvd the boys are 14 and twin boys at 12 so have to be something other than muppets   I was wondering about a computer game   Like brain acadamy so they can all play  

Lou its great when you get kicks   I really miss being pregnant. Freya is 8 months now and it flies by   I think its always " oh i cant wait until she smiles, first tooth, sit, firts step etc" but then they arent babies anymore. So im not gonna worry if she is a gummy bear im just gonna enjoy her   Didnt realise how much i missed her when she was poorly  

Hi katie, kelly, veng, nicole, vikki, hayley, emsey and anyone i have missed  

Got the gas man coming today to gake out my gas fire   Then i have to wait 2 weeks beforei get a new one fitted    I hate my housing assosiation the take the p**s


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh and forgot to say my protocol is in the pist to me. I have to take the pill for 2 mnths and EC should be around the end of Jan    I so dont want it in Feb coz of my birthday


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all  

Well TGIF!!  And I get DH home today and I am 20weeks today     

Hayley no worries hun if you ever have any q's just ask away hun, your not far behind are you..

Rosie what a great idea about the belly cast where do you keep it though?  

Sally yes time does fly and I think its a case of enjoy every minute cause the older we get the quicker it seems to fly by

Hi Katie, Jade, Veng, Kelly and anybody I have missed


----------



## sallyanne1

Lou   Half way there hunni


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Sally yes I can't believe I am so happy today.....  I get DH back tonight too


----------



## sallyanne1

Aww double celebration then. Get baking a cake


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sally LOL     How is Freya today hun?


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning Chicas  

Lou Congratulations on reaching your   hun! And on getting DP back, have you got any special plans?   hehe lol xx

Morning Sally, give miss Freya lots of     for me hope she's feeling better. 
What pil do you have to go on hun? i always find the pill disagrees with me   x

Have reached a lil milestone myself , 12 weeks exactly today   

   to everyone xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hiya Jade thanks hun and right back to you

Woohoo  12 weeks        Of course we have plans for tonight like putting up our Christmas tree and maybe other things


----------



## Hopeful J

LOL Lou     you go girl 

Thanks hun   i cant believe how quick everything is moving for both of us  

Got a nice quiet evening tonight, have oofed DP out with his friend to 'celebrate' (more like get drunk and act the fool   ) so will have the house to myself for a change, bliss  

Bit worried tho, my kitty cat hasnt been home for a few days now   he's a tom so normally out all night, back first thing for food then sleeps all day....eats again then goes out all night but he hasnt been back   am hoping he's ok   had a lil look round for him yesterday gonna have another look later, hopefully the dirty lil stop out has just 'hooked up' and will be back he's never been away this long tho.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade bless hope you find your cat soon hun.  LOL about you booting DH out me only getting mine back tonight....


----------



## Hopeful J

i just cant get anything done with him in the house, i try to do my housework and he whinges coz i'm not sitting down with him


----------



## Leicesterlou

Get a cleaner


----------



## Hopeful J

LOL oooooh Lou you offering    i wish i could have a cleaner, that would be perfect.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade with twins you will need one


----------



## sallyanne1

Oh Jade   for you too hun    Is you cat an "entire" tom? If he is he could be off looking for a lady   Either that or someone else is feeding him. I had one go missing because a neighbour was feeding him   I have to get my tom done after christmas before he gets into any fights  
I cant get on with the housework coz freya is asleep on me  

Lou freya is back to herself    thank god Im hoping to take all the kids to see the christmas light switch on tonite if the weather holds   

One of my dd's wanted a "helly hanson" jacket coz its "fashion"   So i ordered her the one she wanted ( lied to her n told her they have sold out    ) Its just come and she is gonna need about 6 jumpers under it   God its never onna keep her warm


----------



## Hopeful J

lol Sally at the risk of sounding like a pillok, what does 'entire tom' mean?    

Where bouts you going to see the lights?

Lou thats what mummies are for   my mummy, not me   the theory is every visitor i have can have a chore to do as well lol

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sally glad Freya is better  

Jade LOL about your ideas I reckon I might nick that one


----------



## Just a girl

Afternoon ladies,

Rosie - A belly cast sounds great, I had my face done at school for an art project, it was well weird waiting for it to set!

Lou - Yay 20 WEEKS hunny , half way through - how flipping exciting, enjoy DP tonight 

Jade - WooHoo 12 WEEKS for you hun, how long till your scan? Jade I hope your boy comes home soon hun 

Sal - So will you all be freezing your ^arses^ off until the new one arrives 

I got my tree up last night (starting to feel festive now), DP put it up and did the lights and then I made it all pretty!  So what are everyones plans for the weekend? I've got my works Xmas do tonight were off to a cheesy Italian resturant and I don't really rate the food there, I can't even drink my way through it this year     x


----------



## sallyanne1

Jade i was trying to be polite  Has your cat still got his







I will prob get told off for that now  
We are off into our local town. Its really nice coz the streets are full of stalls and rides and santa will be there too 

Jag im already freezin  New fire isnt coming until 19th 

I have just had a call and my drugs are being delivered tomorrow    Bless little lily keeps telling people " my mummy is having injections coz another lady hasnt got any eggs so mummy is giveing her to her so she can have a baby"   I had to try and explain coz otherwise she would think i was doing it for me again


----------



## emsy2525

hi ladies

how u all doing?

sorry ive bin awol..just trying to sort myself out..got apppointment for lister in january..but im thinking of putting tx of for a year, do u think i wil stil b able to egg share then or will things change in year..im so confused..


emsy xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Emsy    I cant see why yo wouldnt be able to es in a yr hun


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hayley I am enjoying DH tonight and then we are putting the tree up and going to try and get all the Christmas shopping done

Sally      where on earth did you get the photo from...

Emsy you poor thing sending you a massive cyber hug     as far as I know 35yrs old is the cut off date speak to your cons about it or ring the clinic but I am sure taking a year off would be fine honey


----------



## Hopeful J

Sally!!! no he hasnt had the chop yet   the day i boked him in something came up and DP nor I could take him so have to rebook 



Hey Jaggy baby, i need to get my tree up, am not gonna be at home xmas day this year so should i really bother?   xxx


Emsy you should be able to hun, i'm not an expert but dont see why not?  

xxx


----------



## watn1

Afternoon Ladies.

  Louise / jade - WOW! Great news about the 12 and 20 week milestones.. time is flying by hey?

Lou - Bet it will be so nice to have DH back,   Hope you;'s have a lovely evening putting the tree up   

Jade - Hope your cat is OK, i'm sure like you said he's pulled and will come back later for some dinner, & yes of course you need to put your tree up. Get on it girl  

Sally   At the picture Great news about the drugs coming.. You'll be at EC before you know it.

Emsie - Hi Hun, I doubt they would of changed any rules in a year hun, Except maybe the 1 or 2 embie rule as I guess they are still pushing for ladies just being able to have 1 put back, As long as you are still under 35 then I doubt there would be a problem.

Hayley - Hope you enjoy your night out tonight, I'm off to the casino on saturday for 2 of my friends b'day's.. So that should be good. Why don't you get your friend one of those CD's you told us about ages ago?

Kelly - Was nice to see you come in and say hello, What are you upto? Hope DP had a nice  birthday.

Well lastly.. Just back back from the clinic... I AM READY   I have been booked in for ET on Thursday at 12 noon for Blasts   But I may get called in on Tuesday.. Is it still a 14 day test day with blasts?
I have a whole bag of drugs and how on earth I am going to remember them all i don't know i have:
Progynova - 8 pills a day
Bum Bullets - 3 a day
metrodazole (anibiotics for over the weekend) 2 in the morn, 2 in the eve.
Salbutamol - (night before ET, Morning of ET, Even of ET)
Asprin
Pregnacare
Omega 3 

Our 6 frosties are coming out tomorrow     that they thaw got to call AM to see how they are.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Nicole that is fab news       come on  thaw out nicely  .  My god all those tablets I would keep a notepad of what you have taken like a tick list for each day, 3 bum bullets do you mean cyclogest god help you they bloat you up so much.....


----------



## sallyanne1

Jade thats where he will be. He is in the mood for love  

Ladies my protocol has come and im a bit confused by it   

I have got to inject 150iu of menopur which i did on my first cycle and got mild OHSS   2nd cycle i was only on 75iu
And i have to inject CETROTIDE 0.25mgs as well from day 6   What on earth is that 
I know they want to get as many eggs as they can but surely at what cost   

Wooohoooo nic thats fantastic hun


----------



## Leicesterlou

Sally I would speak to the clinic cause if your got mild OHSS then surely you only need to be on 75iu not 150iu remember its you the one that's doing it hun and the 'Cetrotide is a medicine that opposes the action of lutenising hormone releasing hormone (LHRH) and is used in the treatment of infertility' I found this on the net.....  ask about this too when you speak with the clinic


----------



## watn1

Lou - Yeah the cyclogest but thanks for that   If result is positive I am to continue them untill 12 weeks too  

Sally -  CETROTIDE i believe stops ovulation, But you should speak to your clinic if you are not happy with the plan. You don't want OHSS again.. Like you say at what cost do they want you to get lots of eggs? 
I had another drug to stop ovulation but i think it is the same as that I was told that it can counteract the stim drugs so that is why you might be on a higher dose.. Didn't counteract anything for me though.. But then again maybe it did and without it I would of been worse.. Are you on the short protocol then?


----------



## veng

very excited for you nicole  
lots of baby dust for next week


----------



## Leicesterlou

watn1 said:


> Lou - Yeah the cyclogest but thanks for that  If result is positive I am to continue them untill 12 weeks too


Yes I continued with then for 12weeks although dropped to 1 a day after a while as they bloat and block you up no end well that was with the back door, you can use the front door but that is sooo messy....


----------



## watn1

Oh No Lou!!   Oh well! I guess i've gotta go what i've got to do! Not looking forward to them at all   shall I just use the back door? I really don't want to but at the same time I really don't want all the mess. Got to do my first one tonight  

Hi Veng - How are you? Thanks for the well wishes.. You made any nice xmas plans?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole its up to you honey, what did they tell you?  I was told front door both times IUI and ICSI but after the first time I said no-way am I using the front door, now this is TMI but it obviously comes back out alot more from the front rather than the back, do what your comfy with hun I guess personally I would say back but I know other girls have found the front better  

That isn't helpful at all is it


----------



## watn1

lou.. Think i will try the back over the weekend with me going out and then maybe give the front a try one day next week.. better go and get myself some panty liners really i suppose.. Clinic didn't even tell me where to put them so i'll go with both   I really got to go and do some cleaning so have a good weekend all if we don't speak before.xx


----------



## Hopeful J

Nic thats fab news hun!!   

   for frosties to all be well  

Question (and it may be a silly one?   ) if all 6 of the frosties are ok, what happens with the ones you dont use? can they be refrosted?


Wow Sally   that's alot of meds lady! 

Lou i agree, back door was much 'cleaner' but it does really bloat you. I was a naughty girl and gave them up at 7 weeks - they caused me to be even more sick then i was if thats possible! Nurse said it was fine was more of a precaution then a nessecity (sp?) but everyones different  

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole start with the back door then and see how you go honey, I think TBH you will need to do back door until after FET anyway or it will be far too messy down there.  hope you also have a good weekend xxx


----------



## vikki75

hi girls quick quickie   lol
just got back from clinic ovaries are still very enlarged an pushing on my bowel so still in alot of pain ,but alaso i got my AF last night with a vengence , but my consultant is going to see me in january 09 to see how im doing then plan for fet but she sed shes GOING to get me pg with my frosties , shes going to try something else more then last times go ,i suppose shes thinking of assisted hatching or something , but she wants me to get fit an well  first my anemiia is low 8.3 so got to take iron as soon as my ovaries srink abit so there not on my bowel then get back on my metformin an folic acid ,
nicole good luck hun hope you get your xmas prezzie you deserve
jade   hope your ok xx
lou   xx 
 to everyone else xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki hope your soon back to your old self hun make sure you get plenty of rest


----------



## Hopeful J

Vikki       will text you when i get out this hell hole  

xxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

I have just googled thay drug and it says that it increases the risk of OHSS    Im gonna have to give them a ring and ask whats going on coz i dont mind donating but i have my babies to think of if im poorly  

Vikki     How awful for you sweety


----------



## Leicesterlou

sallyanne1 said:


> I have just googled thay drug and it says that it increases the risk of OHSS   Im gonna have to give them a ring and ask whats going on coz i dont mind donating but i have my babies to think of if im poorly


Yes and if you were ok on the drugs last time why cant you just do that dose again? Seems like they are trying to take the **** with your generosity


----------



## sallyanne1

Sounds like it   Thing is first cycle i got 12 eggs and both me and recip got a BFN ( i had loads of small follies and ended up coasting for 6 days and in every day for scans and blood tests ) and second cycle i got 15 eggs and we both got a BFP and i was on 75iu. Its also a totally different consultant so im wondering if he has actually read my notes at all


----------



## Leicesterlou

sallyanne1 said:


> Sounds like it  Thing is first cycle i got 12 eggs and both me and recip got a BFN ( i had loads of small follies and ended up coasting for 6 days and in every day for scans and blood tests ) and second cycle i got 15 eggs and we both got a BFP and i was on 75iu. Its also a totally different consultant so im wondering if he has actually read my notes at all


Seems not by what you are saying hun, ring them and don't take any crap you know what your doing...


----------



## Hopeful J

Go kick some butt Sally   Definately sounds like they're pushing their luck xxx


----------



## watn1

Jade - I'm not really sure hun.. I'm guessing if they are good enogh to freeze then they will refreeze them if not they will just dispose of them.. I'm not even sure you can re-freeze embies that have already been thawed.  

Lou - That sounds like a plan  

Sally - I would give them a call... I guess if you are taking something to stop Ovulation then you are on the short protocol?


----------



## veng

back door front door  oh what i have to look forward too lol
Nicole I'm going to spend Xmas with my parents I'm looking forward to it as when we lived in America i missed Xmas with family so much   just going to relax and hope for AF so i can getstarted on my FET 
Vikki rest up Hun so you can be nice and healthy for FET in the newyear 

hi everyone i hope you all have good weekends I'm going to put my Xmas tree up this weekend


----------



## watn1

Ah that will be nice hun.. My tree has been up for ages 

Anyone watch Growing Baboes on BBC Four last night? It was really interesting. Watch it and see what process your body / baby is going through: Here's the link: http://www.bbc.co.uk/iplayer/episode/b00fvh1j/b00fvh0h/Growing_Babies_War_in_the_Womb/

/links


----------



## Hopeful J

Yeah i saw that Nic!! really strange to watch and think 2 of them are inside me   it just shows how much is involved in actually conceiving, its such a miracle

x

Oh and OH MY GOD @ the placenta     am soooooooo not looking forward to seeing that


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - So pleased for you hun - I'll be   you will news of lots of embies in the morning! I got baby Jack one of those cd's in the end , the coldplay one along with a rainbow projector for the walls and ceiling!

Sal - Hmmm your protocol does sound strange, get on the old blower hun - like th eothers have said you def have to put yourself first 

Vikki -   Get well soon hun!

Veng - Enjoy putting your tree up hun!

Lou - Again, enjoy ya self tonight!

Jade - Again, hope he comes home soon!

I really should go get ready, I need to try to find my tights and if I can't my outfit for tonight is ballsed up and there will be tears and tantrums by about 7pm 

Have a good one girlies


----------



## 7sector

Hi everyone

so sorry not ben in touch not even had chance to read up on whats happening. i have had a really stressful week and now to top it off had to take my baby to docs yesterday he is really poorly. turns out he has got ear infection throat infection stinking cough and cold but luckily as yet no chest infection. if gets worse have to take him back. poor little bugger thuogh his eyes are so read and all he does is sleep most of the time im not feeling to good myself god slight cold but feel worse for stress related stuff.

will catch up with you all asap until then take care love to you all Jeanette


----------



## KellyG

Oh Jeanette i hope bubs gets better soon hun

Hope you ladys are having a nice friday night 

Here is me bump


----------



## sallyanne1

Jeanette      for you ans nico hun    

Kelly fantastic bump hun


----------



## watn1

Jetabrown - Sorry to hear about your little boy, Hope he gets better soon   x

Kelly -     Great Pic.. You have a lovely bump forming there.. WOW. Are you going to find out the flavours of the little one's? x


----------



## Rosie P

Sally, no idea about computer games hun  I find teenage boys are the most difficult to buy for.

Lou, my bump cast is on the coffee table in the back room at the moment  You can decorate the cast itself and keep that or use something to make a cast of the detail inside so it's a true cast of the actual bump. I'm thinking of trying latex. Then I might hang it in the guest bedroom to spook people out.  Way I looked at it is it's the only bump I may ever have, so want to celebrate it.

For anyone who is interested here's a link to the type I used: http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Maternity-gift-belly-bump-3D-casting-kit-baby-shower_W0QQitemZ400013685857QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Baby_Maternity_Pregnancy_MJ?hash=item400013685857&_trksid=p3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=72%3A1298%7C66%3A2%7C65%3A12%7C39%3A1%7C240%3A1318
It's really easy to do too.

Nicole, good luck for tomorrow. 

Hi to all you other lovely ladies. Hope you all have a great weekend.

Rosie. xxx

/links


----------



## sallyanne1

Rosie your still up  

I walked passed currys tonite and saw a thingy.........ang on while i remember whats its called    ...........................oh bugger one of them things that u put drinks in n fountain type thing........... hum gonna look on currys brb


----------



## Rosie P

Oooo that sounds interesting. Yes, still up. We're all night owls in this house.


----------



## sallyanne1

DRINK FOUNTAIN         im sure that would be fine for them unless they want 1 each to open


----------



## Rosie P

I think a group present is a good idea as they can all enjoy/ use it. Bit of fun too! Only just finished modding as our internet has been down!  

Have a good weekend hun. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Aww hun you do a great job i dont think i could do it   nite nite


----------



## KellyG

Nicole what time are you expecting a call   for your lil ones my darling  

Yes im gonna find out   for a lil girl and boy if there is 2 boys they going back lol only joking as long as they dont come b4 36w and are nice and healthy

Thinking of you today huni


----------



## watn1

Kelly thats what i said    DP already has 2 boys so a little girl would be great for us  

We have to call at 11am.. I have told DP he has to call as I cannot stand the suspense! I have tossed and turned all night and now i'm so tired   Will pop on and let you know though.


----------



## sallyanne1

Nicole good luck for your call hun


----------



## KellyG

We are going swimming so i will check when i get back all the very very very best


----------



## sallyanne1

My drugs have come   Oh god needles


----------



## watn1

Hi ladies,
5 out of 6 of our frosties survived the thaw  I am really happy with that. We have to call back on Monday too see whether they think it is worth risking taking them to blast However i am a bit nervous that if we do we'll have nothing for transfer, Think i might jst ask for a 3 day.. I can't take much more waiting 

        ​


----------



## sallyanne1

Fantastic news hun im so happy for you


----------



## Just a girl

*Nicole* - *Thank F*@K for that*!           I can't tell you happy I am for you hun and you DP, they must be strong ones for 5 to survive that is excellent news huns, so so so happy!   

Happy Saturday Ladies, its gorgeous here the suns out and I'm in a great mood now I've just read Nic's new - woohoo!!!!!!!

Have a great weekend ladies!


----------



## watn1

Hayley / Sally Thank You   Your right Hayley.. Today is a good day.. Sun is shining here too. Think i'm gonna put some music on and dance around like a idiot and look forward to my ET  

Big Hugs.xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole -     
I've just had some music on full blast while I sorted some washing out and had a little wiggle around the house! Have fun at the casino, hopefully you'll luck will continue, I reckon you should chuck at least £10 on roulette number 5 (the magic number ) xxx


----------



## KellyG

[fly][/fly]

[fly]CONGRATULATIONS NICOLE[/fly]

[fly][/fly]


----------



## Rosie P

Nicole, excellent news. Will be keeping everything crossed for you.



sallyanne1 said:


> Aww hun you do a great job i dont think i could do it  nite nite


Ah thanks Sally hun - lovely of you to say so. 

Have a lovely Sunday ladies.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## watn1

Kelly - Wow Great post love it!   How are you feeling hun?

Sally - Bet it all seems a lot more real now you have your drugs.

I had a great night last night! Didn't really think about IVF which was great... But today is another day and i cannot help but wonder what they are all up to, I'm bricking it about leaving them to go to blasts.. I think i'm gonna ask for a day 3 transfer unless they can advise me 100% that it will be best to leave them, I've waited sooooo long for them I can't risk having none for transfer. 

Hope everyone is ok, It's nice and sunny here today in Coventry (i'm at my mums) Wonder if home is the same or raining like normal  
xxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

I have picked up freya's cold   Its all those kisses she has been giving me    No wonder she was feeling poorly if she has felt like i do  

Nicole im not sure i would be brave enough to go to blast   Mind you none of mine have ever been good enough


----------



## veng

Nicole thats great news 5 is a great number i hope i get as lucky as you


----------



## Skybreeze

Thats great news Nicole!! I am so pleased you have 5 gorgous embies!!! Good luck with ET hun, will be thinking of you in your 2ww!!!

Hello to all you lovely ladies!
Natalie xxxx


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning all xxx


Well done embies!!!!   PUPO soon Nic  

Kelly awwww you's fat!! 


   to everyone 

xxxxx


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies,


Nat - Thanks for the well wishes. Hope you are ok.. Love the bit in your sig about the rainbow  

Jade - Morning sweetie, Hope you and bubba's are doing great. 

Sally - Sorry you have Freya's cold but it's gotta be worth it with all those snotty kisses   

Well, Ladies.. I have good and bad news.. Only 2 of our embryo's made it to today   

1: 4 Cell
2: 7 Cell

Number 2 they tell me is excellent, & very very good quality, Obviously she was trying to make me feel better.  

Good News: Is that i am going in for ET this afternoon at 2pm   I am nervous and I took one of the pills they gave me that i have to take the morning of ET, Evening of ET etc and they have given me the shakes BIG time.. My whole body is shaking inside.. Feels really strange  

So, Maybe Embryo Number 2 will devide again before 2pm, We'll see...But PUPO here I come


----------



## KellyG

Hehehe Jade you wait my girl  

Nicole fab news on your embies are you having them both put back   for a nice et huni thinking of you xxx

Morning ladies mwah xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole that is fab news honey, my embies were only 4 cell when they went back so 7cell is fab, bet today will drag until 2pm sending you lots of


----------



## watn1

Morning Kelly, Yeah i'm having them both put back in, At the minute the 4 cell is still nice and healthy just a little slower then the 7 cell.. But maybe it's the other way around.. and the 7 cell is quicker and the 4 is normal    They were frozen on Day 1 and taken out Saturday so I think that makes them 2 days old? I think so.. Hayley had a 2 days transfer & lou i think so I am still hopefull


----------



## Hopeful J

Nic thats great news hun   i only got 2 out of 4 to put back as well, i'll be   for your et today!


ooohh its so exciting i cant it still  lol  

 Kelly i cant bloody wait to be honest am at that stage where people arent sure if its fat or baby   well those who dont know me anyway, i'm normally a skinny mini   although someone did offer me their seat on the train the other day, not sure how to take that   lol

Sally you still feeling crappy hun?  

xx


----------



## watn1

Hi Lou.. Thanks hun.. I hope the time goes fast but i Doubt it  

DP was just on route to London when I got the call he was waiting for the train in B'ham which was due 2 mins later.. Luckly is wasn't early.. He's on his way back..


----------



## Leicesterlou

watn1 said:


> Hi Lou.. Thanks hun.. I hope the time goes fast but i Doubt it
> 
> DP was just on route to London when I got the call he was waiting for the train in B'ham which was due 2 mins later.. Luckly is wasn't early.. He's on his way back..


Bless him bet he's excited too hun, now you have got to take things easy after this ET hun feet up for the rest of today/tomorrow at least and then just take things slow and chilled out.....


----------



## watn1

He is excited.. Bless him.. He's excited & i'm nervous. I'm not going to go out the house for a few days.. I have shopping coming later so i won't need to go out & i have set my shifts to just 8am-11am and 5pm-8pm for this week inbetween i'll just watch films or something. Luckily we had a good clean of the house y'day so i won't even need to do that  
I best go and get in the shower and get ready


----------



## vikki75

nicole hunnie good luck for today xxxx hope all goes well , sending you loads of sticky vibes xxxx
hi to everyone hope your all good xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Nicole good luck for today hun        The 4 cell is prob a blue one coz boys are always lazy  

Jade im feeling a bit better at the mo   Still full of cold though and had no sleep coz i just culdnt settle  

Morning Lou, veng, kelly, vikki, emsy and everyone else


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Sally hope your feeling better hun, our office is freezing     wish I was at home in bed....


----------



## watn1

Thanks Sally - Hope you feel better soon.

P.s The pic of the little boy in the santa suit on F/B is soooo cute! I want him  

Well it's only 11:20am and I am all ready to rock.. Lou you were right time is dragging! How is it that today I can have a shower, Do my hair & Make-up Iron my clothes in an hour yet normally it takes double the time   
Still got 2 hours.......... What can i do.. hmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole do you have any jobs that need doing that you won't be able to do on your ??    

Vikki sorry I missed you how you feeling hun?


----------



## watn1

No Lou... How sad   We did them all yesterday.. Scrubbed the kitchen and hoovered all the stairs and everything as we had friends over last night. I even did all the ironing & changed all the bedding... See what a good girl i am  

Tesco man has just been so putting the shopping away has just gave me something to do for half an hour.. I guess I only have an hour and a half to go.. It's not gonna kill me


----------



## Hopeful J

LOL awww Nic, google 'tetris' and it gives you a site to play it on, it keeps me busy for hours  

xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

watn1 said:


> No Lou... How sad  We did them all yesterday.. Scrubbed the kitchen and hoovered all the stairs and everything as we had friends over last night. I even did all the ironing & changed all the bedding... See what a good girl i am
> 
> Tesco man has just been so putting the shopping away has just gave me something to do for half an hour.. I guess I only have an hour and a half to go.. It's not gonna kill me


What about planning lunch for you and DH?


----------



## watn1

Will just do that jade.. Thanx.

I have a question RE: The 'full' bladder.. Now i need a wee at the mo, Do I hold it untill after ET or like go now and then fill myself back up with water nearer the time? I'm not sure i can hold this for 2 hours   Although i only went for a wee like 1 hour ago.. It's obviously all in my head  

Lou - He's took a detour to one of his stores on the way home, So he isn't back yet


----------



## Leicesterlou

watn1 said:


> Will just do that jade.. Thanx.
> 
> I have a question RE: The 'full' bladder.. Now i need a wee at the mo, Do I hold it untill after ET or like go now and then fill myself back up with water nearer the time? I'm not sure i can hold this for 2 hours  Although i only went for a wee like 1 hour ago.. It's obviously all in my head
> 
> Lou - He's took a detour to one of his stores on the way home, So he isn't back yet


I just sat and drank lots of water when I got to the clinic hun but needed to pee straight after ET and then had a panic thinking I might loose and embie but the nurse told me I would be fine, see drives us crackers....


----------



## watn1

Ok Lou.. That solves it.. I'm going to wee.. That will take up all of like 2 minutes of my time  

Then i'm gonna go make me some lunch.. Because I have just remembered these progynova's make me feel sick if i haven't eat for a while. My shakes have gone.. I was kind of liking the feeling though.. It was a really weird feeling.. Got to have another at 8pm Can't wait.  

I'll let you all know later when i'm finally after 9 months PUPO


----------



## sallyanne1

Lou i could do with curling up in bed right now. Oh how nice would it be to go up with a hot water bottle, coffee and laptop  

Nicole that pic is rayyan he is princess's ( on spirng 08 board ) little boy he is so cute. And you have just reminded me on my first ET i nearly wet myself coz i had held onto my wee that long


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies,

  We're home    Fanstastic experience.. Somehow i think I should feel different  
Good news is that the 4 cell had changed to 6 by the time we got there & the 8 was just about to divide again.. I am very happy with our little embro's  

So the dreaded 2ww start's


----------



## Leicesterlou

[move type=scroll loop=-1 direction=left step=6 delay=85] on being PUPO[/move]

Nicole that is fab news and such good quality with all those cells, now legs up and relax, love your profile pic


----------



## KellyG

OMFG Nicole i love that pic!!!

Like lou said get your legs up and relax babes

PUPO Woooohoooooo


----------



## watn1

Thanks Kel/Lou... I'm currently lying on the sofa with my feet up.. I got a pic of inside my womb too with some white blobs.. It's cute.xx


----------



## Hopeful J

PUPO Lady!!!!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

watn1 said:


> Thanks Kel/Lou... I'm currently lying on the sofa with my feet up.. I got a pic of inside my womb too with some white blobs.. It's cute.xx


Yes I still have mine, now lie down and watch a DVD honey xxxx

I must dash now my hometime was 3.30pm


----------



## Just a girl

0MG - So gutted I couldn't get on all day

*~*~Nicole is PUPO~*~* 
That is such great news   , yep I had a 2 day transfer and my embie was 4 cells when it transfered! So you ended up with 2 out of 6, fairly similar to me - I ended up with 3 out of 7 that had fertilised (got to keep 9 of what was collected)! Now make sure your a good girl and rest, eat well and look after yourself (like you need telling hey?) So do you test 2 weeks today, try to stay away from those peesticks or you still planning on doing them daily ?

Jade - I'm with you on the looking fat and not pregnant yet , I can't wait for my bump to arrive!

Sal - Glad to hear your feeling a bit better 

Kelly - Hiya chick 

Vikki - Hey hun , hows you feeling?

Lou - So did you have fun putting the tree up and 'welcoming DP home '?

I have set my Maternity leave with work today, My last official working day will be Monday 4th May 2009 , I have told my boss I am planning to take at least 9 months off (a year if we can afford it but its doubtfull) and that I want to return to 3 days a week (would love to be a full time mummy but the again we wouldn't be able to afford it!) my Mum has said she will look after the baby for us, I think I would be far too critical of any nurseries/childminders as I know too much, I would be expecting perfection and would prob be a parent from hell, I would be one of those parents I used to get annoyed with years ago 

For those of you who are working, would you / or are you planning on giving work completely?

Off to Tesco's now, going to get my Euros for the weekend woohoo!

Lots of love ladies, and  to those who haven't posted today x x x


----------



## sallyanne1

Nicole fantastic news hun   Pic is great


----------



## Skybreeze

WOOOHOO Nicole!! Thats fab news hun!! Good luck with your 2ww!!! Will be thinking of you xxxxx


----------



## veng

thats great news Nicloe yeppie    
lots of (((sticky vibes)))


----------



## watn1

Thanks Sally, Hayley, Veng  

    Hayley - Yeah i'm gonna be a serial tester   Would be good to see when a line might actually appear if any   I will probaby start from say day 6/7...


----------



## vikki75

nicole hunnie congratulations on being pupo rest up finally get to go through your 2ww with you xx   
big hug to everyone night night xx


----------



## Just a girl

*Vikki* - Night, night 

*Veng* - Any news on when your fet will be ?

*Nat* - Hey sweets, hows things going for you 

*Jade* - GOOD LUCK for your scan tomorrow hun, can't wait to see a pic of how big your bubs have got! 
Have just read your diary as only just realised you had updated it recently and thankyou for the mention  (the rest of you gilries should go have a read too if you haven't already as there are nice things about all of you too )

*Nicole* - Still all smiley for you hun


----------



## watn1

hayley - I forgot to say, No i didn't text or send a pic because i have a Iphone and its poo & can't send pic's   Also i have a crack in the screen where i dropped it so the touch pad is not working so cannot text at all.. It goes in for repair on Wednesday though.. Bloody £80


----------



## Just a girl

Nic -  You must of wondered what I was going on about then earlier , I wonder who tried to send me a picure today - gonna have to get the mystery machine out to solve this one?

I'm so excited for Paris now, have bought myself a book to take though in case they all go clubbing (did I just think that or type that ), nothing shuts till about 6am and I know after a day out being an annoying little tourist I won't be up for watching them get wasted in a club!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a girl said:


> Lou - So did you have fun putting the tree up and 'welcoming DP home '?
> 
> For those of you who are working, would you / or are you planning on giving work completely?
> 
> Lots of love ladies, and  to those who haven't posted today x x x


My god your organised Hayley, I finish work on 27th March taking 4 weeks holiday before I start my maternity leave as you still get this you know. I would love to be able not to come back to work but we are going to have to see how things go with money etc before we make any final decisions. Had a fab weekend putting the tree up and then watching home alone and miracle on 34th street, went so fast and DH was pset Sunday night bless him. At least he finished on 23rd and I finish on 24th until 5th Jan so get some time together


----------



## Just a girl

*Lou* 
I'm glad you had a nice weekend, I watched parts of Home-alone and Miracle on 34th St, did make me feel all festive!
Its not so much that I'm organised as to my line manager is!   
During my one2ones she has been asking me what I'm going to be doing so I had to think about it, but I'm pleased its all organised, it works out that I will have a month off before the baby arives too and I'm planning on saving enough holiday that I can drop to 4 day weeks for the month before I leave, so I can have nice 3 day weekends 

*Anyone want to buy a pair of brand new size 6 chestnut UGG boots (tall) for £70.00 plus postage?* PM me for details of interested, Have had a nightmare, my friend who turns 30 this weekend got ripped off buying a pair on ebay, she paid for them over 2 mths ago and after lots of emails, she gave in to the fact she wasn't ever going to recieve them, so myself and other friend managed to get her a pair from the US for £70, it was going to be a surprise for her birthday and would you believe the boots she originally orderered turned up this morning !!!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a girl said:


> *Lou*
> I'm glad you had a nice weekend, I watched parts of Home-alone and Miracle on 34th St, did make me feel all festive!
> Its not so much that I'm organised as to my line manager is!
> During my one2ones she has been asking me what I'm going to be doing so I had to think about it, but I'm pleased its all organised, it works out that I will have a month off before the baby arives too and I'm planning on saving enough holiday that I can drop to 4 day weeks for the month before I leave, so I can have nice 3 day weekends


Sounds like a good plan Hayley xxx


----------



## veng

hi everyone  
hayley i have a wait another week after this for my AF then in day 21 i start DR   so around 4 and a half weeks to wait


----------



## watn1

Afternoon all... It's quiet today  

Hayley - You sound very organised for your trip hun... Well done you! I'd have the UGG boots hayley but i have 3 pairs, Think i'll get into trouble if I have anymore  

Jade - Hope your scan has gone well today sweetie.x

Lou - You have some good time off over Christmas.. My DP only has Xmas day and then he's back in Boxing day   

Veng - Not long to go hunni.. Keep your chin up.. Enjoy Christmas and then you will be ready to rock.. You too Vikki  

Well nothing to report from me of course.. Apart from i did a test and guess what? Negative   I did one just so i can see what they look like negative as i've never done one before so wanted to see if they have a natural line in them or are totally clear   I'm mad i know


----------



## Leicesterlou

watn1 said:


> Afternoon all... It's quiet today
> 
> Lou - You have some good time off over Christmas.. My DP only has Xmas day and then he's back in Boxing day
> 
> Well nothing to report from me of course.. Apart from i did a test and guess what? Negative  I did one just so i can see what they look like negative as i've never done one before so wanted to see if they have a natural line in them or are totally clear  I'm mad i know


Hey you hope your relaxing, just a quickie as off to see Joseph tonight so got to go home get ready and then pick up MIL and Mum. What are you like for testing do you have 13/14tests to keep doing them everyday hun. Try to catch up tomorrow


----------



## watn1

Lou i have 20   8 First responce and 12 cheapo's


----------



## Rosie P

Hayley, you could stick the boots on the classified pages at the top - then the whole site could see them. Here's a link: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?action=classifieds

Rosie. xxx


----------



## watn1

Morning Ladies.. BBBRRRRRRRRRR it's cold this morning! We did a silly thing last night and left the heating on too late so it was too hot in bed so opened the window.. & this morning it was like -10 degrees in our bedroom  

 Just about to start work... I bet loads of people heating didn't turn on this morning 

Jade - Hope your ok xx


----------



## KellyG

Im freezing to Nicole but i had a lay in this morning, going to work later as josh has his xmas concert and mike took him to school so was alll wrapped up in me bed yayayayay Hope your resting mrs  

Jade where you too am worried now 

Lou how was Joseph??

Hayley how was ur night out?

Sally how are you and the kids??

Veng, Emsy, Vikki and all me other sexy ladies hiyaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all 

Nicole what are you like honey, don't work too hard

Kelly Joseph was ok it was a musical/pantomine with an up-to-date twist on it so it could have been better but was a good night out with a nice meal etc before hand....


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey girlies 

1st of all i'm sorry to those who've texted me, i cant reply as the phone just switches itself off when i click send  have thrown it and hubby should be buying me a new one today  (Never EVER buy samsung!)

Anyways have another  lol

Well, scan yesterday was great  they sent us to the wrong hospital tho (one in my area is low risk and one is high - they sent us to the low) so the sonographer was not a happy chappy and thoroughly panicked at having twinnies in there! Basically we got to watch them for nearly an hour! Wiggling about it was hilarious, we also got to hear the heartbeats.

Anyway he kept panicking and called a more experienced woman in to look, now they kept saying to me one twin is small which has been the case the whole time. Now the biggy is 55.7mm and lil bubba is 39.1. They said that would be fine but the guy kept pointing and talking in hushed tones, the woman kept reassuring him saying ;i've seen so many discrepencies its fine just get her back in 2 weeks' so anyway they maintained everything is fine but i must return to the high risk hospital in 1/2 weeks.

So when i got home i read the report (analysed it actually) and it says in these exact words 'small exompharous seen on twin 2 abdomen?....'

well i googled it and exomphalous is when they have a fault on the abdominal wall meaning some organs (usually bowel or intestine) is on the outside. My friends lil boy had the same thing and is fine but he was in intensive care for 2 weeks when he was born.

Anyways i have to come back, apparently its not umcommon to 'think' they see it and then it be nothing, hence them not mentioning it but in any case baby 2 is too small too see it all properly at the moment. Am not stressing about it, just gonna have to wait and see,

Here's the boobles









will be bak with personals i have to go get food, my stomach thinks my throats been cut! 

xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Jade your pics are lovely   I took my friend for her 12 week scan yesterday and i got all teary   Its so different watching someone else and boy am i broody now    Fancy sending you to the wrong hospital   I bet if you went to the other one then they would say your twinnie was fine  

Nicole    Just coz you had frosties it doesnt mean you have to keep them cold   

Kelly we are all fine thanks hun. Although im very tired. Think although im not feeling poorly with my cold its draining my energy  

Lou im booking to see cinderella's sisters for christmas eve for us all. I cant wait they have never been to a panto before.

Hi veng, emsy, vikki and hayley hope you are all well  

Well i was gonna go shopping today but i have had an email saying that im having a parcel elivered before 5pm   Really needed to go out too   Im actually gonna brave the crowds at the city centre tomorrow   

xxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade lovely pics, try not too worry too much about babies I'm sure they will be fine honey    

Hi Sally ooo Cinderlla will be nice, can't you go out anyway and they can deliver next door?  I braved the crowds yesterday nightmare but nice walk and excercise


----------



## sallyanne1

Lou my neighbours are deaf ( good job really with us as neighbours   ) and they wouldnt hear anyone knocking


----------



## Leicesterlou

sallyanne1 said:


> Lou my neighbours are deaf ( good job really with us as neighbours  ) and they wouldnt hear anyone knocking


Oh dear oh well worth a try my neighbours get fed up of taking parcels for us


----------



## vikki75

hellllo hunnies
JADE sweetie im sure everythings ok xx great piccys though. x Did any one watch that programme the other night on bbc4 ummm i think it was called war of the womb something like that it was amazing right from conception to birth made me so broody , feeling a lil better still can go toilet properly but hay ho   , just want my embies backl now , but know i cant  
hope your all ok , getting excited about xmas but pee`d offf cos ive only got the tree up as i still find doing to much makes me hurt!! i know its naughty but i even went shopping an nearly had to leave the trolley an go cos i ended up in so much pain   just want ot be back to normal


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Vikki you poor thing   hope your back to you old self soon    Yes I saw growing babies on BBC4 good wasn't it, isn't the 2nd part tonight or tomorrow?


----------



## vikki75

lou im not sure just by off chance i see it was on, my DP was amazed by it lol, 
just made me want even more though  , got a bit of a perdicament really cos i want them back in by feb an ive gotto go to the U.S in feb for my SIL blessing feel selfish if i do cos i wont want to fly, but then my consultant might say no too to putting them back ,ohhhh i could sream


----------



## Leicesterlou

vikki75 said:


> lou im not sure just by off chance i see it was on, my DP was amazed by it lol,
> just made me want even more though , got a bit of a perdicament really cos i want them back in by feb an ive gotto go to the U.S in feb for my SIL blessing feel selfish if i do cos i wont want to fly, but then my consultant might say no too to putting them back ,ohhhh i could sream


Oh dear I think go with your gut feeling I remember I flew 4 hours to Bulgaria after ET but I thought I needed to go to relax on holiday its your own personal preference hun


----------



## sallyanne1

Aww vikki    Im not sure i would be brave enough to fly. Although we did travel to paris via coach and it took 16hrs  

Lou i just hope the delivery driver is worth waiting in for


----------



## vikki75

i dont mind flying its just the thought it would do harm to my embies   well dont even know if i be having them in then totally up to my con


----------



## Hopeful J

Hey hunny @ Vik   glad to see you on hun i missed youuuuuu  

when do you go back to the cons?

xxxxx


----------



## vikki75

jade  im back in january but not sure how my ovaries will be then so not sure when ill be allowed embies back in missed you too xx


----------



## Hopeful J

Oh hun i hope you're all better soon    


Hw long does it normally take to recover from ohss? sorry if thats a silly question  

Sally 16 hours   that better have been a bloody good trip!!! 

xxx


----------



## vikki75

im not sure how long it takes dont think theres a time scale on it   but really want them back where they should be , in the warm not the bloody cold ! lol im feeling a lil better now can walk around in doors an im able to go to the number 2`s a bit better so that must mean my ovaries are srinking a bit as there not blocking my bowel to much now


----------



## sallyanne1

Jade it was well worth it coz we went to euro isney and i got my BFP there  

Vikki i hope you can get your embies back asap hun


----------



## veng

oh Vikki sounds like you still need to rest stop shopping  rest 
i was told to have a bleed 2 weeks after ET then another AF then the next AF start DR on day 21  to make sure I'm 100 %better ,
so enjoy Xmas and look forward to the new year,
i am the same as you tho if i could have my frosties in tomorrow i would


----------



## vikki75

veng hun how bad was your ohss?


----------



## vikki75

just got off the fone to my consultant  , im due a af on news years eve so i asked her when is the earliest i can start she sed , if i go for a scan on the 19th of this month an as long as things look ok i can start the pill then on day 17 i can start dring , she decided to dreg me this time as there more chance of getting pg with it   im so hyped up now


----------



## veng

i was not as bad as you Vikki just bloating and in pain,fingars crossed you look good on the scan then


----------



## Hopeful J

Oooooh good news Viks!!!!


----------



## vikki75

i just hope it works xx wont be far behind you jade xx


----------



## Hopeful J

I have such a good feeling about it   you're gonna be FAT soon    

Will they take all your frosties out or leave some in there?  


xx


----------



## vikki75

i think they`re take them all out they did last time fingers crossed they make it to blasts   im so excited


----------



## Hopeful J

Awww they'll make it, PMA woman!!  

There's so many as well   how many will you have put back?


ooooh i'm so excited!! 

xxxx


----------



## vikki75

well hopefully 2 but all depends on wat the consultant want to do   but she sed she wants me pg so 2 would be good


----------



## Hopeful J

oooh its so exciting hun i'm really   for you and baby frosties xx


----------



## vikki75

thanks hunnie bet your be off home soon nearly 4o`clock bet you cant wait to get in an relax xx you take care on the way home u hear!!!


----------



## Hopeful J

oh yes 1hr and 1 min but who's counting   

On the train from now on as driving is getting too much, its so cold that EVERYONE is driving to work and the traffic is crazy. 

so hungry as well lol did you see Eastenders last night?

x


----------



## veng

yes i watch enders if i was B i would of cut T's D off


----------



## Hopeful J

Oooooh veng i was soooo glad he's finally caught the dirty scumbag     have hated him since he joined!!


----------



## watn1

Just lost a huge post  

Jade - Loving the pic's they are amazing... bet it was a magical appointment even if at the wrong place   TUT

Vikki - great news that you have something to work towards..   this one is the one for you hun.x

Sally - oooohhh braving the high street.. No thanks... Internet all the way for me  

Lou - Glad you had a good night last night.x

Hayley - Hope you and bubs are ok.. Are you having another scan soon or do you gotta wait now untill 20 weeks?  

kelly - Same question to you? Have you gotta wait for another scan now too? Also when did you test I know it was early but was it like 5 days?

Veng / Emsie / Nat - Hope you are all ok.

I feel a little bloated now mainly in the evening when I get into bed. It kind of feels like I felt while I was stimming.. Not really nice   But on the plus point I have 12 more sleeps untill test day.... decided I might try and wait out the testing for a while Maybe day 12(ish)


----------



## KellyG

Jade   bout making me worry, i agree with Lou ( i think anyway) that if u were in the high place they wouldnt have mentioned it. You get to see them again anyway  

Nicole well by my dates i tested 3 days early but by the clinics was 7 days early Im not even gonna say nowt bout testing early cos you know how u will feel if neg so there is no point u gettin a lecture from us about it, if u wanna test u bloody well do it girl but if u can wait its even better lmao  

Bout the scan thingy i got one next tuesday when we will find out that its a girl and boy (   ) then i have one every 4 weeks 


Helloooooooooooooooo to u all mwah xx


----------



## Just a girl

Evening Girlie's 

I'm soooo tired not long been home!

*Jade* - Amazing pics hun, I agree with everything the others have said - so don't worry ! We have lots of twins that vary in size at our centre, I think people associate twins with identicals so expect them to be so similar in looks and size but my friend at work has twin identical teenage boys and hers are so different its comical there is about a foot in height difference and a couple of stone to!

*Vikki* - Lots of    your be well enough ready to start your fet early next yr 

*Nicole* - I have to wait until the 15th January for my next and prob last scan  which will make me 20 weeks, I also have to see a consultant that day too as on my last MW apt she said due to my ivf they wanted me to see a consultant 
If you can hang out till test day then go for it hun but knowing you I can't imagine you will 

*Kelly* - I'm so jealous you get a scan every 4 weeks, I want them that frequent too     

*Lou* - Did you get your delivery today? My DP missed ours today so now I'll have to go down to the main post office and get in the huge Christmas queue to retrieve it !

*Veng* - I'm with you on the cutting off body parts!

*Sal* - What did you end up deciding on for that family present?

I think I may well head off to bed now, quite an uneventful day for me but I finish work tomorrow at 12.15 and don't go back till Tuesday woo hoo a nice long weekend! 

Take Care Lovelies x x x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all 

Vikki great news hun    

Hayley I sent somebody else to collect my delivery from the post office

Nicole it will be the cyclogest bloating you up hun, horrid but just think they are working...

How are the rest of you today?


----------



## watn1

ARRRRRGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHH Just lost another post AGAIN 

Lou - The bloating goes down again in the morning and builds back up through the day it's weird... I have been having a few twinges this morning which are probably all in my head   but its probably the drugs.. Are these bullets meant to make my (.) (.)'s sore?

Hayley   that you have to wait untill 20 weeks but well done to sticking to waiting.. I'd of booked myself in somewhere by now to find out te flavours but you know how impatient i am  

kelly - Thanks for info on testing.. I am going to wait untill day 12 I think.. Because it's just a FEt i have no HCG in my system so i get i wouldn't get a true negative result untill test day so i know up untill then it could change.. but if i get a + then i know it would be looking like for real.

the last 4 days have gone really quick   work keeps me busy and in one place which is good i guess.. We haven't made any pland for the weekend so I best make some really so that goes quickly too  

Veng / jade - On the eastenders note.. I didn't like him from the start either & I too would of chopped his D off & his B's for good measure  

I'm back at work at 1:30 and need a shower so will catch up later... Started at 8 untill 11 in my dressing gown


----------



## watn1

I'm really fed up!   

My clinic really really   me off!! 

I have today received a Bill from them for £82! For the Cyclogest, Progynova, Antibiotics b4 ET and the Salbutamol. Now at my original ET i was annoyed hat they were not going to let me have ET and asked whether it is just a ploy to get more money out of me for FET and was told "No don't be silly this is a safety issue for your health, You already have all the drugs you will need for FET in your Kit (they keep your drugs for you and just give you what you need at appointments) My drugs were set because off Eggshare and i understand the receiptant paid for the standard treatment.

Now this is not the first time they have sent me a invoive without even telling me, They did it with come tablets the doctor gave me to help the fluid around my ovaries and sent me a nice bill for it afterwards. 

This really is a joke now! What a cheek to charge me for progynova when I have to take more then I should do becuase of their cockup! & i am sure they told me in my first cycle that Cyclogest was going to be a part of my treatment and I obvously didn't use it because I didn't have blooming ET! 

God.... I'm now stressed!!! Just because they   me off   AFter these I'll obviously need more if this cycle works so thats £80 every 18 days so that will be another £400! This cycle has cost us nearly £5k for a egg share cycle.. Don't get me wrong I love the fact I shared but if it were about money I could of had a full cycle at a competant clinic for not a whole lot more!


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole please try to calm down think of those embies inside you.  The clinic are pants and I would question their bill after what you say.  Also in answer to your other questions yes the cyclogest do make your boobs sore/hard.... or they did mine anyway.


----------



## watn1

Lou Thanks.. I will take you up on that if this works. Did you have to pay for your cyclogest? or was it included? I don't understand that I was told it was part of my original treatment & was told it was in my 'bag' but yet they still charge me  
My (.)(.)'s are ok at the mo so just checking it will be the cyclogest when they do


----------



## Leicesterlou

I got a prescription and just went to the chemist and paid the £7 prescription fee for my cyclogest every hospital/clinic works different in regards to cost we paid £400 for E/S then £700 for the ICSI try not to worry about it at the moment you need to be relaxed


----------



## Hopeful J

i cant beleive you ladies had to even pay for egg share! 

Dont get worked up hun   @ NIc, have also got some cyclogest knocking around if you need them. 

I did the same as Lou, just got my Doc to prescribe them and paid the prescription fee as only 2 weeks worth were included in my tx. 

I understand the extra charge for Icsi, we were told the same but standard IVF was completely free if i shared, i think i only ended up having to pay the £104.50 registration fee for the HFEA and that was it! 

 to you ladies


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade your a lucky lady with our consultant fees and sperm test etc and we had a natural IUI first we reckon it cost us around £3,000 altogether


----------



## Hopeful J

thats alotta money LouLou!! 

be worth it tho when beanie gets here   not long now lady hehe


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hopeful J said:


> thats alotta money LouLou!!
> 
> be worth it tho when beanie gets here  not long now lady hehe


It was but well worth it, the one thing that pees me off if the difference between clinics/hospitals it should be a set price throughout


----------



## Hopeful J

Definately, they should have some set guidelines for all fertility treatment, its not fair that you can over charged on things such as this   the price of tx is a joke fullstop!!

xx


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies..

  I'm calmed down a little now.. I totally agree prices should be set.. Our actual Egg share and drugs was free just the **** + £450 for our tests but Dp's SSR & ICSI were most of the cost and everynow and then I have another bill crop up like that ovulation drug I had when I moved to Sp @ £55 a shot for 10 days  

I knew I would need to pay for the surplus bum bullets if it works and also extra progynova but I was told all support during FET was included and baring in mind I hadn't had my pre ET stuff as I didn't get that far, & how dare they charge me for extra Progynova now I agree i've had more then the standard 2 weeks worth but that was their blinking fault not mine.

I didn't know i might be able to get a script so I will check with GP if it works, Which will save me lining their pockets anymore. I am not steping back in that clinic again.. I can't cope with them, If we are lucky enough for this to work DP said we would just go and pay for our viability scan someone else.. Did you ladies have another scan at your clinic too?

If we need more treatment we are defo not going back there even if it is great that they are just around the corner


----------



## Hopeful J

Hiya hun

glad you've calmed  

Nope we didnt get any scan at all after ET!!! they said we could come and get a scan at 6 weeks if we want but it'll cost £150. So i said sod that and went to the NHS who were thankfully really good and got me in straight away. Was very disgruntled that they didnt at least scan to make sure the embies were in the right place  

I know the clinic i went to (Lister) operates via satellite clinics (make sense?) so you have your drugs etc near you and come to london for ec/et etc.....am not 100% how this works tho.

Other then the lack of scan afterwards i'd highly recommend them  

How you feeling anyway hun, any niggles?

xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Hi ladies i have had a busy day  

We have to pay £500 for the drugs and £900 for the ICSI  

Nicole    

I have called the clinic and i had got it totally wrong about my drugs    On my first cycle i was on 225   So im gonna be fine on 150  

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Just a girl

Evening Lovely Ladies 

Nicole -   At your clinic !!!! No wonder you were so stressed earlier   
My GP prescribed me my cyclogest as your right they are so expensive I think they average £1 a bullet, I just pointed out how unfair it was that just because of age I wasn't eligible for any funded IVF so would she cover the cost of the metformin and cyclogest for me, she was great and agreed straight away, but I got fed up with them and finished with them at 10 weeks so I have about 3 spare boxes left! 

I've had a mega busy day and not long finished packing, so I apologise for my lack of personals but big   to all x x x


----------



## veng

morning lady

i had a bleed after 2 weeks of EC like clinic said i would my normal cycle is between 30 to 35 more being 35 .I m on day 27 and i am pinky   so with a bit of luck i might be red tomorrow and be able to call on my 1st day   i thought i would have another week to wait   i know its silly to get excited  but a week early is good


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all 

Nicole I got a scan at 6 weeks but I went back in for a blood test when I got back from holiday to see if I was pg (although I already knew I was) and they were so nice they said lets scan you and see what is going on, didn't see much that scan but went back a week later and saw the heartbeat but then my clinic is NHS and private....

Louise xx


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning Chicas 

Vengy baby here's hoping for red tomorrow!!!    

Quick question: - just under my ribcage on my right side i've had this pain for about 3 days. I thought it was a stitch at first but its not going anywhere and hurts when i cough, move, anything! AM gonna bring it up on tuesday when i have another scan but does anyone know what organs are there?   i know kidney problems are common during pregnancy but is you kidney that high?  

Oh yeah the midwife called me last night to say i must go back tuesday to the correct hospital (    oh i have to laugh) to check on lil bean

xx


----------



## vikki75

good morning  
jadey poos hun its probably where all your organs are moving up into your rib cage hun kidney pain is usually round your back xx apart from that you ok ?
morning lou lou xx
veng fingers crossed  you get flowing hun xx
an regarding your convo yesterday about pricing my egg share this time only cost me my icsi 500 an my 104.50 hfea fee oh plus i had to have a few bloods at 25 each time xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hey Vikki how are you hun?


----------



## vikki75

hi lou im good ta feeling 80% better now thanks , got a scan next friday an hopefluuy i can even start the pill then instead of new years eve as thats when my AF is suppose to show (know it wont though my cycle is sometimes 55 days lol) so that means i get to dreg earlier   an fet will be earlier but this is as long as my ovaries are looking ok   hows you an bump geting on moving around alot now i bet ! ?


----------



## Leicesterlou

vikki75 said:


> hi lou im good ta feeling 80% better now thanks , got a scan next friday an hopefluuy i can even start the pill then instead of new years eve as thats when my AF is suppose to show (know it wont though my cycle is sometimes 55 days lol) so that means i get to dreg earlier  an fet will be earlier but this is as long as my ovaries are looking ok  hows you an bump geting on moving around alot now i bet ! ?


Glad your feeling better hun    I hope your scan goes well but remember after being that poorly it can take a while for your ovaries to settle down  We are fine thanks yes feeling bump alot more now got my 20 week scan on Monday although I am 21weeks today tupical NHS hey


----------



## vikki75

lol i jknow wat you mean with the nhs , just got a call to tell me my cippy got a    so happy for her


----------



## Hopeful J

Yeah its on my back hun just under the ribs   probably pulled something like the ninny i am  


[email protected] Jadey poos, my mum calls me that   or just poo      

Am so so glad you're feeling better hun   will be   for your scan    

you ladies have any plans for the weekend?

 Lou morning hunny 


xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki thats excellent news I never found out about mine but need to find out via the **** now.

Jade I am fine thanks hun, I remember having alot of strange pains remember all your ligaments etc are moving ready for your to give birth to those babies....


----------



## vikki75

jadey hun poor you i didnt realise it is in your back maybe got a lil water infection  best to go docs just to make sure you ok !!!!
you done you xmas shopping yet?? im going north weald on sunday to fininsh mine xx


----------



## Hopeful J

Have done bits of xmas shopping but not all  

oooh wont north weald be really busy  


True Lou, probably all my bits jiggling about  

x


----------



## vikki75

north weald will probably be busy but im in the mood for an arguement lol  plus just run everyone over with my daughters wheelchair lol were a right lot you got me cussing my daughter with an attitude if anyone stares at her lol say wat , wanna picture lol one of these days lol


----------



## Leicesterlou

Fair play Vikki my DH's Brother is mentally handicapped and I really hate it when people stare at him, he is 42 and still believes in Santa bless....  He keeps saying he is going to eat my baby, I think he is trying to say the same as when people say ahh they are lovely I could just eat them....


----------



## vikki75

oh bless him lou , my DD makes me laugh cos shes so cheeky but she got a bit para so we told her anyone looks at you tell them want a picture ,or yes can i help you ,etc.. shes so funny with it though it must be hard for her cos she is only disabled by her legs shes ok upstairs if you get wat i mean


----------



## Hopeful J

LOL YOu go girl!  

am quite a stroppy mare myself   someone tried to push me out the way to get on the bus last night, one was not amused  


Awww at your DH's brother bless him!! My step-mothers brother is mentally handicapped, he's so lovely i could sit with him all day, he has the brain of a 10 year old although i think he's into his 40's now 

xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Vikki yes I know what you mean sometimes it must be really hard for her bless  

Jade yes sounds similar to my BIL I could sit with him all day, the other day I popped round and he put his coat on when I asked where he was going he replied pub its Christmas so its time to get p****d


----------



## vikki75

wow i just realised nearly got 1000 bubbles lol


----------



## Hopeful J

Lou awwww!!! such innocence   

Gary (my uncle?  ) LOVES doctor who, everytime we go round he has to make a tardis and we all have to get in   

oooooh Viks, i been stuck in 400 for ages now lol 


i duno whether i should call the midwife and ask what to do regarding this pain, its really bloody uncomfortable


----------



## Leicesterlou

I have blown you both some more bubbles always like them to end in a 7 for luck...

Jade ring the MW if your worried hun as Vikki said it could be a water infection are you drinking plenty of water and having lots of wees


----------



## Hopeful J

Aww thanks Lou  

Always weeing   had that down to being pg tho ? called my docs first to see if they can squeeze me in, they said wednesday!!   useless! Gonna call the midwife now, i gave them a weewee sample on tuesday so they'd probably have a better idea anyway. 

right now my concern is i'm hungry   

right gonna go call the mw now


----------



## vikki75

god blowing bubbles made my eyes go funny lol  
jade fone midwife hunny cos stresssing isnt good for you or babies!!!!  cranberry juice hun drink it i swear by it !! 
thanks lou x


----------



## vikki75




----------



## Hopeful J

lol back at ya viks  


Right queens said my pee sample has come back fine but to come to a&e   i dont wanna leave the pain but have heard horror stories regarding queens a&e department leaving people for hours and hours so dont want to spend all night there to be told its a pulled muscle or something....duno what to do! 

have asked a nurse on here  

am so hungry now i may have to have my friday pie n mash...although it made me very sick last week


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade I would get it checked hun best to be safe than sorry, get yourself some food then go


----------



## vikki75

jade   get up the hospital !! even if its wind its best to be safe then sorry!!!!!!! if you dont want to go to queens aint king george still got an a&e?? a&e in queens aint that bad really your probably go to EPAU where i was cornflower ward .


----------



## Hopeful J

Right i have a plan i think   gonna get some ibuleve in a sec to see if that sooths it - if it does then i've just pulled something   if that doesnt sooth i'm going straight to queens, daddy can meet me there


----------



## vikki75

can you take that if your pg


----------



## Hopeful J

I'll get the gel you can rub on rather then tabs, that must be ok? 

just thought GUys is only round the corner, maybe i'll go there i just thought it best i go where my notes are?


----------



## vikki75

jade txt me hun cos im going to get in the shower ok cos my mothers coming round to give me my xmas pressie let me know how your getting on! be back here soon xx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade check you can use the cream also hun...  Take care xx


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies  

    Jade...   Hope the cream works but if not in a hour or so get yourself looked at... I know waiting in A&e is awful but at least you will have put your mind at rest.

  Vikki... Glad you are feeling better   Great news about your cippy.. means you got a great crop of eggies this time.. I hope you can start the pill on new years eve.  

  Lou.. Hope you and baby are wel..xx

  Veng...   Great news.. Bet you have never been so glad to have a early AF  

  Hayley     @ your pm.. You Geek     But I did think it too.. But i see it so much on here.x

  kelly... How are you and your fat bubba's?  

I am having a few niggles in my lower tummy today almost like pulling... Is today classed as day 5 of my transfer or 4? I dunno... 
I'm not really sure whether i'm worried, excited, happy scared or I just have no feelings?  Oh my god I'm a heartless bit*h   I just don't feel anything maybe it's because I don't wanna set myself up for a fall so am just plodding along not really thinking about what is going on and to be honest I do kind of almost forget untill my alarm bleeps on my phone because it's pill time  

I dunno.. The 2week wait really is madeness


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole I was totally the same carried on as if nothing, I remember I got alot of AF type pains in 2ww so try not to worry honey, oh I can't wait to see if its worked and I truly and honestly hope it has for you, you so deserve that special christmas present


----------



## vikki75

nicole hunny i got a good feeling about you hun   you deserve it xx


----------



## sallyanne1

Jade how are you hun??    

Nicole i have a good feeling about yuo too      

Im always so busy at the mo so hard to keep up. Not sure if i told you that i rang the clinic and my first cycle i was on 225iu of menopur    So im safe on the 150 as thats what i was on with my last cycle


----------



## watn1

Sally... glad you have the dose sorted now.. Bet you just can't wait to get started! Are yo doing the short protocol or long?


----------



## veng

hi Lady's 
what a cold weekend so fare ,
I'm still pinky waiting for a fall red AF is very annoying grr 

(((sticky vibes))) for you Nicole


----------



## vikki75

veng hun try some     lol always works for me


----------



## watn1

work's for me too veng... xx


----------



## KellyG

Works for me too


----------



## sallyanne1

Im doin short protocol hun thank god mind you i still have 2 injections to do  Im really excited about doing it even though its not for me  

Veng thats if you can be bothered to 

I have just ordered some cards with freya on for the family


----------



## veng

lol ladys we did and just a tiny bit pink i think this AF is teasing me


----------



## 7sector

Hi Girls

hope everyone is well. Im fed up off feeling cold. well only 2 days left at work then im off until jan 5th.  i have got so much excitement to look forward to Nico will be 1 on the 22nd  he is having his 1st party with about 6 other babies lol and then its christmas. 

i have so much to do still for both but hey 

right got to go my brother just turned up speak again soon love to you all Jeanette and Nico


----------



## Lynn E




----------



## watn1

Sally aaahhh That photo is too cute  

Jeta - wow you have a busy week or two before xmas then Hope you get organised.

Lynn E -   Back at ya.  

Veng - Hope AF is here for the morning.x

Hope everyone is ok.xx


----------



## KellyG

Morning Ladies 

Nicole How are you feeling?

Sally Freya looks sooo cute bless 

Veng Hope af is here for you hun

Hayley Jade and Lou how are my fat friends?

Love to all i missed 

Well Im currently going to get my evil boss, on sat we had a slanging match, to which he told me to get another job, and my reply was sack me, then he said if you werent pg then i would oh and he told dh (cos he went in to smack him lmao) that he didnt care about the babies and would get rid of me, as i quite cleary stated with a huge grin on m face, he cant do nowt mwhahahah Ive contacted head office and am gonna see citizens advice. I will have him girls hes on my list


----------



## Hopeful J

Morning ladies  


WHAT?!?!?!?!   @ Kelly, how the hell did that kick off, come on fill me in? lol 

Am ok just still a bit achey, i went to the hospital and they've discovered i have moderate to severe bruising on my ribs!   However no one can figure out how as i have NO external bruising at all and i definately havent fallen or hit myself   the only explanation they can offer is that i slept in a (and i quote) 'twisted position for several continuous hours causing my ribs to distort and bend to the point of bruising'   how the hell do you do that and not notice?   whatever lol am feeling better now, i can move but still hurts when i cough/laugh/sneeze or if i lay on my side for ages (any side)   

Nic how you feeling lady have you tested yet?

Vengy baby, still pink? xxx

Sally that pic is ADORABLE can i have freya please?   How are you lot feeling now, still got colds? 

Viks how you today?

kisses to everyone 
xxxxx


----------



## watn1

Hi Ladies, 

Kelly!!!! OMFG!!! I cannot believe what you have said! What a Ar*e    I hope you do take this further!! Do you get sick pay? If so if i was you I would go on the sick with "work related stress" And tell them you cannot come back untill this issue has been resolved! You really don't need the extra stress. Do you work for a small company? Call ACAS as they will be more equipt on work related issues.

Jade - I'm ok thank You hun.. I have not tested... YET   I found a time line thing which states my Embie if they have will only be finishing implanting today and will secrete HCG over the next few days.. Might test on Wednesday though   Glad you are feeling better, Godo job you went and got your ribs seen to that explains why you were in pain. x


----------



## KellyG

Hiya girls


Jade you sure your bubbas are kicking u  

Lmao Nicole i did the same thing, ur half way thru now  

I am taking it further hes a [email protected] and shouldnt talk to his employees like that, hes the director of specsavers and we are all franchises so iam waitng for head office to get back to me, he was screaming and shouting at me ( i was too) but who does he think he is, i was sooo upset my dh and dad (looked like too heavies) came to see him and he ****e himself. Hes all about power and he knows it. he doesnt pay sick, even when i had a sicknote he wouldnt pay me. I really dont want to go in 2moro or ever again, if i wasnt pg then i would have gone months ago


----------



## Hopeful J

Good girl Nic   awww i cant wait for you to test i have a such a good feeling!  


Kelly that's really bad, any ideas when head office will be getting back to you hopefully they'll Say don’t go back til its resolved, we can but hope   

God if i spoke to these lot like that i'd have a thousand tribunals on my hands!!! 

Dont think its babies kicking kells its on my back!   unless they got bloody long legs lol got to go back for scan to check on mini twin tomorrow, just   she's ok and hasnt got that exompharous thingy    have found out that if she does i'd have to have the babies in a hospital on the other side of london as thats where they specialise in that kind of thing   its bloody far!

when did you start to feel them kick?

xxxxxxxx


----------



## KellyG

Aww i hope lil one gets nice and fat and   shes ok 

I started to feel flutters about 13/14 weeks but i knew what i was looking for cos of josh, my belly started to move about 2 weeks ago and now i feel them most of the time. We get to find out what they are tomorrow yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay 

What time is ur scan??


----------



## Hopeful J

OOooh make sure you tell us what you’re having!  its gone so fast! 

Well everynow and then I feel like a lil bubble in my belly but thought that was wind    

I know we definately have to lil movers in there lol

Scans at 11.30, mother has insisted on cominmg to this one ‘cause I’m worried’ apparently  ….bless her lol


----------



## KellyG

Yes it does feel like wind, its them telling you everything is fine!!! 

Bless ur mum, make sure u text me cos i be leaving work then going for my scan at 4


----------



## Hopeful J

Oooh i never knew it was the bubbas, what a numpty!   awww thats made my day   gonna be 'feeling' for them all the time now  

lol she makes me laugh, makes it sound like she's doing me a favour bless her   oh she's angling to be in there when they're being born as well, i dunno how DP feels about that lol has anyone else got a bossy mother?

I shall text you when i get out hun but u gotta promise to text me after yours!


----------



## KellyG

My mum isnt bossy but she was there at joshs birth and she prob be there for the twins if the come out the shute, she does live about 25 mins from me and bout 35 from the hospital. Even tho she did annoy me when i was having josh ( she kept telling me to push wtf she think i was doing having a kitkat break) i would love everyone to see them come out lmao


----------



## Hopeful J

god bless our mothers ay......it'll be us one day


----------



## KellyG

I will be one of those awful interferring mother me  

Nicole are you still here or u in the toilet NOT doing a pg test


----------



## Hopeful J

You and me both mwahahahahahahaha  

lol Ooooooweeeee, Nic, we know you're in there!! lol 

i cant even say anything i tested 7 days past et


----------



## watn1

Hi Girls... Yeah i'm still here   Not in the loo testing though   Yet   I want to but will be gutted if it's neg   So i'm not gonna.. Plus DP will kick my bum if I do one without him.. He's hidden the tests  

Kelly - Can't believe it's your gender scan tomorrow.. Time has gone so quickly.. I know your hoping for a boy and a girl i'm hoping thats what you'll have it will be fab eitherway though.

Jade - I'm sure the twins will be fine. They were just unexperienced and didn't know what to look for the last time, Dis you really test 7 das after ET? Was it still negative?  
xx


----------



## KellyG

Oooo you can tell whos naughty on here me and jade testing 7 days after, although i think i was 9 days after, Lou tested early and im sure hayley did too....

Ive jst opened a selection box thats ment for my newphew


----------



## watn1

OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I OFFICALLY HATE YOU TWO AND MY DP!!!

I JUST BEGGED HIM TO TELL ME WHERE THEY STICKS ARE AND THE STOOPID MAN TOLD ME!!

I HAVE PEED ON THE STICK... AAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHRRRRRRRRRRRRRHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## KellyG

What it say what it say


----------



## KellyG

COME ONNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN

May i say i had nowt to do with this.. its all jades fault


----------



## watn1

*THERE'S THE TINEST OF LINE*


----------



## KellyG

I can see it i can see it, its not even ur first wee of the day omg u have to do one first thing in the morning


----------



## watn1

I FEEL SICK!!!


----------



## sallyanne1

oh i got that on my early test


----------



## sallyanne1

Kelly give my your work address n i will come get your boss    Good luck for your scan tomorrow    

Jade good lick for your scan too hun


----------



## watn1

Sally, how early did you test?


----------



## KellyG

OMG OMG YAYAYAYAY (we cant get our hopes up too much) OMG OMG YAYAYAYAYAYAYAYA


----------



## KellyG

Sally thank you btw lol. You will know where i work cos there is a line of people waiting to kill him   Thank u xx


----------



## sallyanne1

I tested every day from day 8 and got 3 - lines then on day 11 got a line like yours. It never got any darker untill the day before test day


----------



## watn1

Oh Crap!! Wish I hadn't but kind of excited now that it might be a glimmer of hope for a BFP


----------



## Hopeful J

oh my god yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaay Nic    


i tested about 4 days after to ensure the trigger was gone (it was a bfn) then at 7 days after and it was bfp.


i can see the line!!! oh am trying not to go over the top but am so excited for you! 

xxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1

No i didnt i tested 5dpt 8 days past hcg   Ignore me i got to many things going through my head lol. I did i think 11 tests in total. Thats how i knew the hcg was gone coz i get 3 bfn then i started on day 8dpt to get a BFP very faint. But i only had 1 baby


----------



## Hopeful J

hehe its so exciting Sally! 

I will take the blame i dont mind lol


----------



## watn1

Thanks girls... There was defo NO 2nd line on the last test that i done on Day 2 or whatever it was.. I watched it for about 10 minutes too.. It now could obviously possibily be false.. But i have a glimmer..

I got to get back to work


----------



## sallyanne1

YOU CANT GET A FALSE LINE     The line only shows with HCG which your body has got in it coz you have aline


----------



## Hopeful J

What she said! *[email protected] Sally* 

ok i'm not jumping up and down anymore, am not gonna be jinxing anything   its just so exciting!!! 

x


----------



## watn1

It might be some evil little mind trick! I wish i'd of peed in a pot & not on the stick so i could of done another.. I will do one first thing so no doubt i will be up at 5am


----------



## Hopeful J

I pee'd in the pot, only coz i find it hard hittin the stick    

make sure you let us know woman!


----------



## KellyG

i peed in a left over yogurt pot i found in the bin, didnt have anything else  

i will be on here b4 i go to work in the morning


----------



## veng

oh Nicole i have everything crossed for you will you post before 7 am i have to go to work then 

Kelley your boss  

well bugger me i was having pinky at day 27 Friday but i have nothing today nothing at all


----------



## Just a girl

I'm away for 1 weekend and all kinds has gone off - missed you all though  

Nicole - Your sooooo naughty, (I tested one day early!) but OMG so so so happy for you lady, I bet you can't wait until tomorrow morning now, where you can use your first wee!

Jade - I hope your bruising gets better soon hun and good luck for your scan tomorrow 

Kelly - Wow your boss  what a to55er! I can't believe he said all that to you!  Good luck for your scan today hun 

Vikki - So what did you get from your MIL? Or are you saving your pressie for Xmas day?

Lou - Have fun finished your Xmas shopping   - I've still got 2 more to buy, May go into town tonight, if I can summon up the energy!

Veng - I hope AF soons for you   

Sal - Love angel freya, so very cute 

I hope I haven't missed anyone?

Well I've had a great weekend, I'm completely tired out but it was worth it.  Paris was beautiful, (expensive and cold but beautiful) had a great time but we almost missed our flight home, we had to run through the airport like mad women and they had just closed our gate but the very nice people still let us through ! The Kings of Leon last night were as expected amazing (even more so then last time) although my brother came and he was the 'pregnancy police', I wasn't allowed to go too far in and he was like my little shield if anyone needed to get passed me, drove me   actually but bless him, he even spoke to the man at the side barrier and got him to let us through that bit rather then exiting with everyone else  and when they sang knocked up, everyone cheered for me being pregnant (well not the whole audience, just my friends )

Right really need to go get showered and dressed, I only got up at 12.15 today! 

Lots of love x x x


----------



## sallyanne1

i pee'd in my jug then made dh's gravy    

Veng how anoying   

Ladies i need a lie   I met my dad for the first time in 33 yrs ( 31 he left when i was 2 but dont remember him   ) about 3 months ago and have seen him twice. He now wants us to go down to stop at his on the 27th for the nite in a 2 bedroomed house   He lives in london which is about 3hrs or more away. I really dont want to go but i dont kow how to get out of it?? Any ideas?? I thought about saying dh was working but what if he says he will come up here? AGGGHHHH


----------



## Hopeful J

KellyG said:


> *i peed in a left over yogurt pot i found in the bin, didnt have anything else *
> 
> i will be on here b4 i go to work in the morning


see thats why i love you Kells, you're just so classy   (i peed in a leftover chinese container - plastic not metal )

Hey Jaggy baby  Awwww bless your bro! sounds like you had a brill time  wish i went to paris with you hun

how you feeling now, fat yet? lol

xxxxx


----------



## Just a girl

Jade - Its weird, in the morning its like I've just my normal stomach (as its never been flat anyway  but by midday/evening its popped out and my jeans and trousers are all too tight!  I think I felt my baby move on Thursday evening - it was like a fizzy feeling but really quite low down, its strange not really knowing if it was or not 

I peed into one of those balls you put your washing liquid into the drum of your washing machine in!


----------



## Hopeful J

lmao @ what you peed in!!! 

I hear you on the belly growing through the day, i feel exactly the same    and with the feeling, was saying earlier i keep feeling like lil bubbles? feel like wind but not quite?  

xx


----------



## watn1

Sally.. 

Right I just forced another Wee out (in a old candle pot) & plonked another First responce in it... There's still a tiny faint line.. & it's very fainst but I did drink half a pint of water   I'm only 7dp2dt.. I can't help but think this is good!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## KellyG

Wait till the morning now, what did dp say??

Hayley So glad you had a fab time, im so jealous id love to go to paris 

Veng i will get him back   Get some white knickers and white trousers af will be there like a shot


Ive just had proper shooting pains up me ass  

The guy i have to deal with in respect to my complaint is away on business and no one else can deal   Ive been on CAB and they close at 3 derrr i was asleep I dont wanna go in tomorrow but i wont get paid. Me and dh have decided to open a shop up next year hes self employed already and i would do the running with my MIL I can wait to get out of that place.. SHOULDNT have gone to specsavers!!


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly - For some reason I thought you were a nurse 

Nicole - I reckon by the end of the tomorrow your going to pee'd on all 178 tests that you have stashed around your house 

Sal - Sorry hun but I completely missed your earlier post about goint to your dad's, can you just not say there won't be enough room for you all in a 2 bed house, or maybe your car could go wrong the day before, or just be honest and say tbh I can't be arsed   I don't blame you for not wanting to go though!


----------



## KellyG

Hayley i will be ur nurse if u like   i used to work in the hospital where my clinic is tho


----------



## Just a girl

Kelly - Have you had your scan?


----------



## KellyG

Its tomorrow Hayley


----------



## watn1

I never thought my shift was going to end! I couldn't concentrate  

Kelly - All the best for the scan tomorrow.. Loving the "shouldn't of gone to specsavers"   I can't wait to find out what your having

hayley - Your weekend sounded amazing! Mine was sooo boring it was untrue.. I did nothing other then Sun walk round a few shops and was so tired we had to come back home   I think the Xfactor was the highlight of my weekend  

Lou - where are you today? Hope your ok.

Jade - Hope your scan is ok too.x

DP won't stop smiling at me from over the other side of the room.. I keep telling him not to get excited.. & he said what's not to be excited about we're having twins   He's a nut job.. But then I thought blooming heck If i have had a faint real positive 7dp2dt then maybe he's right!!!    We are meant to be going to Iceland I can't be bummed but I am in love with the mini snacks they do


----------



## sallyanne1

My first couple of tests were blink and you miss them lines. I had o hold up to the light    Then i went and checked it about 20 times a day   I never told anyone i was testing early though


----------



## watn1

Sally.. I have looked at the ting about 100 times! Kept it for DP for when he got home too.. Oh on the sunject of your Dad I don't really know what you could tell him other then that you are just way too busy with it being so close to Christmas & you don't want to disrupt Freya so close to her first xmas.. Or maybe that someone in the house has the gastro bug that going round.. Or just tell him you would rather not... Maybe that it's too soon after the first visit and your just starting to get your head around things?


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - You pee'd on a stick again yet?  I've logged on especially to find out   I will keep logged in til I leave for work, hurry up, wake up and pee please! x x x


----------



## sallyanne1

Lol i know i have been waiting too  

Cant stop got ds at hospital this morning to check on his ears  
xxxx


----------



## watn1

Sorry ladies.. I went back to sleep  

I peed on the stick at 6am and the 2nd line still came up   It's hard to tell if it's darker but it is probably just a tiny bit.. It's starting to feel real.  

xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

What a fantastic christmas present    Wooohooo Im so excited now


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh my god what have I missed 8 pages, Nicole is that right honey a BFP for you....


----------



## vikki75

hi hunnies just been reading the exciting episodes for the last couple of days  
nicole hunnie        
jadey poo good luck with scan hunnie 
lou how ya doin?
 to every one else xxxx
me, ive been naughty had a ***     well couldnt help it getting so stressed out about xmas an everything else .
cant wait till friday get to see where my tx going from here


----------



## watn1

lou - Thank You hun.. Am a stupid to believe a faint line.. I dunno!! We'll see if it get darker over the next few days.. I'm excited though  

Vikki - YUK!! Step away from the ****!!! It's not worth it! Remeber you'll be having a BFP soon you can't be smoking then!!!!

Kelly - Jade - Can't wait to hear your news.xxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Nicole you never get a false positive hun my line was very faint day before OTD and I wasn't sure it is so your turn hun...

Hi Vikki I am good thanks don't worry to much about having a *** give up after Christmas hun 

Well I had my 20 weeks scans yesterday 









Only trouble is my placenta is low down so may end up with a c-section xxx besides this all good with me and baby xx


----------



## watn1

OMG Lou!! WOW!! That is an amazing piccy! Bet you and DH were so proud... It's so clear   Bummer about the section but things may change? Can they? I dunno


----------



## Leicesterlou

Dh wasn't there as he is working away my Mum came with  me, yes very happy, it can change with the c-section which is why I have another scan in March to see if its moved


----------



## watn1

Great.. At least you get to see bubs again.. It's great that you got such a clear picture to show him.x


----------



## Leicesterlou

The nurse took that one half way through and its a good job cause baby went camera shy.  So how about you when was the last test you did?  How are you feeling?


----------



## watn1

It's just so cute  

I'm feeling ok.. Last test was that one done at 6am this morning.. I will do another tomorrow morning and   it gets darker. I was really hungry this morning when I woke up which isn't like me I normally cannot eat first thing   My boobs are hurting too & are falling out my bra   They are all veiny too.. Well about 4 veins   I am still cautiously excited it could just be a chemical positive or the embie(s) might decide they are infact bored of implanting and don't want to go nomore..   I hope not.. No spotting or anything just yet so touch wod all will be ok.. DP is really pleased   We were only given less than 20% sucess rate I cannot get my head around it tbh


----------



## Leicesterlou

I really hope it is a BFP for your Christmas prezzie        I know what you mean though being cautious, my boobs went all veiny and still are now DH reckons there like the motorways.....


----------



## Just a girl

Morning Ladies

Lou - 2 of my friends were told they had low lying placentas and would need a possible c section but both ended up having natural deliveries (in fact they both had quick labours one was 3 and one was 4hours!) So fingers corssed for you hun !

Vikki - One *** won't hurt, at least you know you can give up when you need too!  I'm an ex smoker and the thought having *** makes me feel sick now but I know in the early days of giving up it was soooo hard 

Nicole - OMG it sounds like a positive to me!  I understand you want to be cautious hun but I have every good positive vibe in my body flowing your way 

Hi and   Jade, Kelly, Sal, Veng x x x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Hayley, yes I have looked into it and 1 out of 10 only end up having a c-section TBH I am happy either way as come to terms with it as long as baby is ok


----------



## watn1

Lou - I'm a whimp! I want a section   The thought of child birth scares the life out of me and for 2   Well need I say more  

Hayley - Hope your ok, When's your next wild weekend away


----------



## veng

hi Lady's 

Vikki i hope you can get started soon  
Nicole   looking good keep us up dated i know its silly but if you can get a BFP they i can too  
hi Lou  so is it a boy or girl lovely scan pic   
i had the same with my second and my placenta moved lets hope your does too


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Veng keeping the flavour a surprise honey, I have been looking and only 1 out of 10 of low placentas end up with c-section x  How are you


----------



## veng

hi Lou 
I'm so impatient about my AF Friday i sore pink and now i having nothing come on AF show your face grr 


Nicole i just looked at your diary it is a   its so much darker than yesterday


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh I agree Nicole with Veng definately a BFP there hun.....

Veng here is an AF dance for you


----------



## watn1

Veng - Yes you are rigt hun.. Both you and Vikki are going to get your FET BFP's!! After the cock up with mine if it can still work for me then it WILL for you two   

Come on AF!!!!!!


----------



## watn1

You know what! The clinic i am at really sucks!!!  I called the doc's this morning to see about getting the bum bullets on script and he told me he would but will need confirmation of the clinic detailing what drugs I am on... Clinic told me they would send them a letter detailing my ET etc. So i just called the clinic only to be told that they sent one on the 9th and will not be sending anymore without me paying them £20 admin Fee! Are they actually having a laugh?!! Arrrgggggghhhhhhhhhhh I have a apt with GP tomorrow I am going to take the invoice I have with me (funnily enough these always get delivered) Hopefully that will be enough.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Bloody GP's    I have just PM'd you hun x


----------



## Just a girl

*Lou* - I've just been able to see your pic (the pc at work doesn't let me see any pics ) Its amazing hun, so clear - can't wait till my 20 week one (well I can really as that means I will be officially half way through and that scares me slightly !)

*Veng* - Heres to hoping your AF arrives soon     and keep up the pma for your fet 

*Nicole* - I really can't believe your clinic they are taking the **** me thinks! I would tell them that after all their muck ups you will be putting a negative clinic review on the fertility friends site which is viewed by many of people and see if that changes their attitude slightly  how on earth does reprinting a letter, envelope and first class stamp warrant a £20 fee? I have no more weekends away planned now , I'm having to miss my BF's hen weekend mini cruise as it the last weekend in May and as I'm due the 1st June I didn't want to chance giving birth on a ship !

Anyone got any news from our *Jade* or *Kel* yet today?

Ladies I am so tired, I feel like I could sleep for a week! I'm working tonight as our teenage parent group wanted to organise a Christmas meal so I'm off out at 7pm when I would much rather just have a shower and go to bed, it does mean that the group won't be running tomorrow so I will be able to have a nice early finish but I'm totally cream crackered!


----------



## watn1

Hayley - I think now they just do things to pee me off! I have decided I am not even going to bother ever stepping foot in their door ever again.. I'm not even going for my scan.. Shame about your friends hen night it sounds great.. While you sit at home all big and fat   I'm sure you wouldn't have it any other way though. I can't believe you are going back out to work.. It's freezing you should be wrapped up snuggled on the sofa.. I hope it won't go on too late. I don't know how I will cope with being tired as I am already with these Progynova I am in bed by 10:30 at the latest they make me so tired...zzzzzzzzzz

I've been hanging around to hear from Jade/Kelly.. Going to make the dinner now and I will come back and check. Oh and I could not help but have a play with the EDD on the home page.. If these pee sticks are right then our's will be 29th Aug 09


----------



## Just a girl

*Nicole* - Oh how exciting, (ok work hat on now .... If that is right then hang until at least the 1st September (hmmm like its that easy) otherwise they will be the youngest in their year and late summer born babies tnd to struggle more at school as obviously they are with children who are a whole year older then them although it's boys more then girls!

*RANT WARNING.....* I think children go to school far too early in this country they should still be playing and at 4 and 5 years of age and not having homework set  I think it is in Sweden that children don't go to school until they are 7 years old and they have much higher attainment levels then we do here! *RANT OVER!*


----------



## Just a girl

Oh I nearly forgot, regarding missing the hen weekend, no I wouldn't have it any other way


----------



## watn1

Yeah Hayley we thought that too. I was quite a old one when I started with my B'day being in Oct so I was nearly 5 but my sister was a Aug baby and just 4 and my mum said that she could tell the difference..Wheras me i got to spend nearly another whole year at Playschool but my sister didn't she went straight to school.. I was actually the other day looking at the pi's of when we started school and my sister looked so young and tiny whereas me I looked older (with my grey uniform and red tie   )


----------



## Just a girl

Legally you don't have to send your child to school until they are 5 but it means if they don't start when they are supposed too, they miss starting with everyone else and can find it harder to settle, my little nephew is a July baby and he did OK in his first year as the school was really good and it was very play orientated (like it should be) and he loved going, would even ask to go at the weekends but now he's is year 1 and its all structured he doesn't like it anymore, so sad! But my fiend has an August born boy who seems to be a bit of genius and is well ahead of everyone else with his maths and language development, so you never know really!


----------



## KellyG

Ok ladies I have some bad news from Jade.

This is the text i had.

"Our little one is very ill and im gutted to say we are going to have to let him go. Have been booked in for thursday. Am very blessed to have one healthy baby tho."

Jade asked me to pass on this as she wont be in work this week. 

I havent asked any questions just sent her love and thoughts.....

I dont really want to post about me but my scan was ok and will let you know tomorrow or if u read my diary. This is a   for Jades lil one


----------



## watn1

Jade Hun I am very sorry.. Thinking of you. xxxx


----------



## veng

poor jade lots of hugs 

kelley glad your scan went well


----------



## Leicesterlou

Poor Jade     

Kelly excellent news about your scan hun


----------



## watn1

Jade - Was thinking of you last night..xx   

Morning Lou -   

Just a quick one from me as we are off crimbo shopping.

I did another test this morning.. & the line has got a little darker.. It looks so to me anyway (pic's in diary) Gonna get a digi later.. 
xxxxxxxx


----------



## Leicesterlou

Kelly love your scan pics hun....   on boy and girl   

Nicole just read your diary too definately a  hun


----------



## sallyanne1

I have been so busy so only just logged on this thread.

Jade im so sorry sweetheart     

Kelly congrats hun

Lou i love your pic   

Jag i thing its awful starting kids so young. Although i have just been to lily's first christmas show and i was so proud  

Sorry if i have missed anything else i only scanned through. I have a very poorly baby. Took ds to have his ears checked after his Op in october and i think freya must have picked up a bug. Its the only place we have been   She went to sleep and was coughing and i said to dh i had a feeling she was going to be sick. I had been asleep 20mins and it started   Poor baby. Everytime i moved she cried   I ended up sitting up in bed with her lying on my chest and come 4am i brought her down to the front oom where it was cooler and so dh could get some sleep. She was so hot her vest was wet through   I left her at home while i went to see lily's show and when i got back she was so wingy and hot. I have given her calpol and she is asleep on my knee. I have even checked her all over for spots coz she is so poorly   I did take her temp but not going to bother again coz i just worry  
Sorry for the me post  

Sally x x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Poor Freya hope she's ok for next week


----------



## veng

hi ladys 

nicole your so lucky im so happy for you   

hi everyone 

big hug for Jade and Katie


----------



## Leicesterlou

Hi Veng

Yes poor Katie and Jade    

Louise xxx


----------



## veng

hi Lou 
so is the sex a surprise for you and DH or are you keeping it a suprise for us


----------



## Leicesterlou

No I would tell you it is still a surprise for us, I have booked a private scan though for DH's birthday so we might weaken then and find out you never know


----------



## veng

Lou i see your ticker says nearly 22 weeks i can't belive it time flys


----------



## Leicesterlou

I know I still can't believe it either


----------



## Just a girl

Jade - Oh baby   , so so   for you - you will be in my thoughts on Thursday hunny x x x

Nicole - Are you believing it yet hun ?  

Kelly - I just read your diary, congrats sweetie on your pink and blue bundles, pics look great ! 

Sal - I hope Freya gets beter soon, poor baby 

Veng, Lou, Vikki  x x x


----------



## watn1

Hayley - Holy crap it's just sinking in!

I know I texted Lou & Hayley my great news.. But blooming heck.. I can't still get my head around it.. I did a digi test this afternoon and look what happened:










 Thanks Santa for answering my


----------



## vikki75

nicole im so pleased for you hun   hope it will be me by feb 09 mwah 
lou great scan piccy looks fantastic 
 to everyone 
Jade hunnie my thoughts are with you   everything will be ok for you xxxx must admit though got tears in my eyes 
how is everyone tonight?


----------



## watn1

Vikki - It WILL hun   Hope you are ok, You all ready for crimbo?


----------



## sallyanne1

Nicole hun im so happy for you   I think it  might be twinnies  

Vikki im sure your next hun    

Freya is a little brighter. She still has a temp but she is eating now


----------



## vikki75

ahhhh poor freya  
nicole im so excited for you xx chrimbo mmm well nearly done just cant wait for it to get here lol ill have a drink for you   are you done?


----------



## watn1

Sally - Hope she feels better soon.. Must be horrible when your little one's are sick... How funny would twinnies be? But I to have that feeling..  

Vikki - No we're nowhere near done.. We have brought all of 1 of DP's son's but none for the other and thats it.. Still got to get my sisters & parents etc.. I always have been a xmas eve mad dasher


----------



## vikki75

nicole your`ve got to take it easy not rush around    !! your have to do some fast internet shopping now to get it in time


----------



## Just a girl

Hey Vikki - Yep your def next hun 

Nicole - Listen to Vikki, no mad rushing anywhere for you now lady , and you may well still feel no different next Wednesday but don't be tempted OK!

Sal - I'm pleased to hear Freya had perked up a bit 

I'm feeling a bit sad...... some of you may remember I had a mouse problem a while ago (really old house built in 1901) but the little sods are back and seem to of multiplied so we've now had to give in with the humane traps and start using poison, we've killed 3 since last night and some of them are so tiny they're just babies, I feel so bad !

But on a positive note I just went to New Look and got 2 pairs of maternity jeans for £31.00 - one pair was reduced to £6 (but not really sure I should of got them as I'm normally a size 12 but they were a 10 skinny style but for £6 I thought I'd try to squeeze myself into them, will prob end up putting them ebay ) but really recommend the size 12 ones they are really nice under the bump, dark denim kick flare style!


----------



## sallyanne1

vikki i have blown you to 77 hun  

Nicole i have got asda coming to me Sunday   No way am i braving the shops now  

Jag i have a multiplying problem   I had a male rabbit that lived in the garden as he ate every hutch he was put in   But he vanished about 2 months ago so i thought mr fox had got hold of him. Anyway my femail rabbit broke out of her cage 3 days ago and no sign of her so thought she shared the same fate.........until i opened my frontroom curtains to see mr and mrs bunny happily running round the garden together  

ANYONE WANT A BABY BUNNY   I now have to some how ctach mrs bunny and cage her before she has her babies outside and we have waterships down in our garden


----------



## Just a girl

Sal - Ahhhh baby bunnies how cute, I would love one but not as much as my dog would , she is fantastic with people but not so good with other animals   (she actually broke into my neighbour but one's garden and got "over excited" with the guinea pig! Luckily I knew the lady and she was really good about it and I just replaced it before her kids found out!)


----------



## watn1

Ahhh Hayley - poo mice.. But you cannot risk and horrible diseases around the house.. I think i need some blooming maternity trousers already I am so bloated! I swear i'm more bloated then i was while stimming.. Will this just continue now while taking the bullets?

Sally   How funny you should say that, When i was about 15 my bunny Dodger got out of the garden and we thought a fox had had him but about 2 weeks later I saw him sitting looking in the patio window waiting to come in   He did the same a few months later but didn't make it back   

I forgot to tell you's I went the doc today and she gave me a script for both my bullets and HRT   It's saved us about £300   I took the script to the chemist but because there was so much on there they have been ordered an will be here hopefully next tuesday   If not Friday   I have enough untill then  

I won't be rushing around don't worry.. I'll just give DP a list


----------



## Just a girl

Nic - Yeah the bullets do make you bloated unfortunatley, but it did ease for some reason.  I dropped down to about 1 a day when I was 9 weeks then stopped them by about 10 weeks!  If it is twinnies you prob will need mat jeans quicker hun !  

I had a horrible rabbit when I was a kid it used to growl at us and go for you when you changed its water and put food in, its name was poppy but it didn't suit it at all should of been pyscho!


----------



## watn1

Hayley... How does a rabbit growl?   

You all set for crimbo now.. I can't believe its only a week tomorrow   We are oing my mums for dinner this year so we don't really need to bother with crimbo food shopping which is a relief because I can't be bothered.


----------



## Just a girl

Nicole - You had to hear it to believe it, my friends used to say the same until they would come round and she would go for them whilst growling , she actually drew blood once from my grandad - she looked all cute but she was VISCIOUS!

I'm kinda sorted for Christmas, we are off to my mums this year for dinner, but I'm taking my Mum food shopping on Monday evening which I'm not looking forward to I hate supermarkets at Xmas! I've done most of my presents just have a few left to get, was meant to get them tonight but got side tracked in Primark and Newlook


----------



## veng

im off to mums for xmas dinner too  
well better run off to work i go  only today and tomorrow tho and 2 weeks off yeppie


----------



## sallyanne1

Hayley she growls she is so nasty which makes it hard when she has had babies to look at them although i have to leave it till they are a week old or she will kill them.

Kids mission next week...............Catch the rabbit    

Veng have a nice time with your mum. My mum is very poorly   She has the flu and its really got hold of her she cant get off the sofa  

Freya is still poorly and had me up all nite poor baby   She is full of snot so im guessing thats why she was sick   I want my baby to be better for santa


----------



## Leicesterlou

Morning all 

Just a quick one as I have some urgent letters to get done for work

Catch up later xxx


----------



## veng

not a lot of chatting today 

Ive just booked my little baby(the dog) in to be fixed I'm going to feel so bad when i leave her at the vets on the 30Th  anyone want to see a piccie of her ?


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh yes please, I am off home shortly but would love to see the piccie


----------



## watn1

I Ladies..

  Veng - Oooh yes please  

Lou -Hope your well.x


----------



## Leicesterlou

Oh Nicole do you have your first scan booked my lovely?


----------



## veng

here she is relaxing with hubby in the evening 
and in her bed


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah how sweet, bless her, a real lady xxxx


----------



## watn1

Lou - Yes it's booked for 10th Jan I will be 6+5.. Seems forever away!!

Aaaahhhh Veng - How cute... she has grown loads. x


----------



## Leicesterlou

It will do but it will be here soon, you will see your little dot with the heart beating      I remember waiting for my first scan and then waiting to get past 13weeks it seems like forever    So a sober Christmas with the rest of us then, I bought a bottle of alcohol free rose wine the other day for Christmas day you better do the same


----------



## watn1

Didn't even know you could get non-alchoholic wine.. OOOhhhh must go and find some.. Got DP's Xmas do in Jan too and it's in a hotel and we will have to stop so god know's how we'll cover that up.. Maybe if we ask nicely the hotel will let me bring a bottle so I can pretend


----------



## veng

wow 10th jan Nicole i bet you can't wait   
not sure what you will make up for the work do? maybe say your on tablets for   ok i have no idea lol

yes my little girl has got so big bless her she's 20 pounds


----------



## watn1

Thanks for the help veng   I'm sure i'll think of something to make up.

Your dog is so cute.. Spaniels are so loving arn't they? I love my two to death.. DP said last night "what are we doing with the dogs once we have a baby?" I was like NOTHING!


----------



## veng

what did he think you were going to do with them 
how old are yours yes my spaniel loves everyone   
mine has already been around 2 twin boys aged 6 mths she was fine im sure yours will be fine too


----------



## vikki75

hello ladies 
well got my scan tomorrow to let me know my fate   fingers crossed but to be honest i dont want to go cos got a bad feeling shes going to say oooo not yet have to wait !!! 
i got a bull mastiff im quite worried cos his like a bull in a china shop lol dont want him sitting on my baby ( if i ever get one!) but could never get rid of him


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - Ahhh your lil girl has got sooo big, I hated leaving honey in the vets when she went into be spayed, it was horrible she looked at me with her   which seemed to be saying 'Mum don't leave me', I nearly cried on my way out of the vets, sooo silly!

Sal - I'm glad you've experienced a 'growling rabbit' too , poor poor Freya, there is just so much illness flying about at the moment, seems so much worse then last year at work!

Nicole - I agree with Veng, say your anti-b's for a ear/water infection that normally satisfies peoples curiosity!  Your first scan date is the same day my DP's birthday  

Lou - You've been working hard today hun!  Alcohol free rose wine sounds good, where did you get it from? I hate schloer so looking for another nice alternative!

Vikki - Hey hun, good luck for tomoro , so you've got a big dog, my ones short but hectic, once I start Mat leave I'm going to have to train her to sleep downstairs which she is going to hate!

Big hello to Kelly, and Jade you've been in my thoughts all day hunny  x x x


----------



## vikki75

JAG have you heard from jade at all i txt her last night after reading the post but heard nothing back


----------



## Just a girl

Vik - No I haven't, I did text yesterday too but I remember that her phone was playing up and she said she was going to get a new one, I feel so   for her, what an awful thing to have to go through


----------



## sallyanne1

Veng your puppy is lovely   I have 3 doggies ( and a housefull of other pets   ) I bread my **** tzu earlier this yr with a poodle to get shih poo's and kept a pup   You wouldnt belive how popular the puppies were  

Vikki good luck for tomorrow hun  

Nicole great to see you have your scan booked hun  

JAG we have had one sort of illness or another since the middle of October. Hopefully this is the last of it  

I cooked the kids a lovely cooked dinner tonite ( pork chops mash etc....) and they came in and turned thier noses up the the pork chops   I cant win they moan if its not cooked when they get in n now they moan coz they dont like it


----------



## vikki75

i cant believe it   everything was going so well for them both x an now to go through something like this but she seems a strong women she`ll get through this im sure x


----------



## Just a girl

I agree - sending lots of  , that other bubs is strong and healthy x x x


----------



## vikki75

sally you soiund like you got a house full   i did pork chops an mash last nite lol i love that   next time let me know ill be round lol 
lots of       for jadey poos bubba x


----------



## veng

Just a girl said:


> Big hello to Kelly, and Jade you've been in my thoughts all day hunny  x x x


  did i miss something is kelley ok ? i thougth her scan went well?
 to jade i hope your ok


----------



## Just a girl

veng said:


> Just a girl said:
> 
> 
> 
> Big hello to Kelly, and Jade you've been in my thoughts all day hunny  x x x
> 
> 
> 
> did i miss something is kelley ok ? i thougth her scan went well?
> to jade i hope your ok
Click to expand...

Veng - Sorry if I've confused you, looking at it my post its prob not that clear - I was just saying hello to kelly thats why I put a commar after before I mentioned Jade!


----------



## veng

its ok hayley im easly confussed


----------



## watn1

Morning All,

  Hope everyone is ok, Just a quick one as I am about to start work.

My line is even more darker this morning  


Be back later for a catch up.

Hayley - How is the mice catching going? Caught anymore yet? Hopefully you have all of them this time.


----------



## Leicesterlou

Just a quickie as I have a dentist appt for a filling 

This is the wine I got for Christmas day from Asda http://www.asda.com/asda_shop/rc04_products/[email protected]@@@[email protected]@@@&BV_EngineID=ccdfadefjjglidicfkfcfkjdgoodfgj.0&product_id=1548601&from_panels=&trolley_page=/rc03_trolley/web_rc03_a_trolley_body.jsp&item_status=I&on_promo=No

Catch up later    

/links


----------



## watn1

ooooh Lou.. I'm gonna go get some


----------



## Leicesterlou

Go for it Nicole, loving your darker and darker test honey xxxx

Catch up later xxx


----------



## sallyanne1

Lou it wont let me look   What is it?? Good louck at the dentist i hate them  

Nicole im so happy for you  

Im trying to wrap presents but freya demanded my attention. She has just gone to sleep so should be ble to carry on in 5 mins   So much to do i hate it


----------



## Leicesterlou

sallyanne1 said:


> Lou it wont let me look  What is it?? Good louck at the dentist i hate them
> 
> Nicole im so happy for you
> 
> Im trying to wrap presents but freya demanded my attention. She has just gone to sleep so should be ble to carry on in 5 mins  So much to do i hate it


Its just some non-alcoholic wine from Asda you won't be needing it will you  

How is Freya?


----------



## watn1

No Sally, You will be drinking the alcholic beverages.. Enjoying your last few untill you are PG again yourself   Enjoy a few glasses for me won't you? I'm really going to miss my weekend Glass(s) of Spritzers   All totallly worth it though. 
Hope Freya is feeling a little better.x


----------



## sallyanne1

Last yr i had that fizzy shlor ( sp? ) itls like a bucks fizz and very nice. I will be hitting the baileys while im cooking christmas dinner. Mind you coz i was sober last yr we had a lovely dinner    This yr it will prob be burnt again   

Freya is much better thanks but im trying to get my wrapping done and she keeps waking   Not sure if i posted it but she pulled herself up lastnite all by herself. She was sitting next to me turned round grabbed my jumper and stood up   Im so proud   She shows no interest in crawling though


----------



## Leicesterlou

Ah bless Freya, my Nephew was the same never really crawled just started walking so don't worry, isn't she a clever girl...


----------



## sallyanne1

My back is killin. I have done all the wrapping i can for now   I have gone through 8m on lily's presents and still have 3 to wrap   I have run out of ds's AGAIN and again have about 4 to wrap for him. AAAGGGHHH i hate wrapping


----------



## Leicesterlou

sallyanne1 said:


> My back is killin. I have done all the wrapping i can for now  I have gone through 8m on lily's presents and still have 3 to wrap  I have run out of ds's AGAIN and again have about 4 to wrap for him. AAAGGGHHH i hate wrapping


LOL i nearly got stuck on the floor the other night wrapping my stuff


----------



## sallyanne1

I had to wrap on the bed last yr i couldnt get on the floor


----------



## Leicesterlou

sallyanne1 said:


> I had to wrap on the bed last yr i couldnt get on the floor


----------



## sallyanne1

I have just realised you EDD is the same as what mine was with freya so i know just how you are feling now


----------



## Hopeful J

Hiya Girls  

Just had to print off some directions so wont be here in a min, just thought i'd pop on to say hi as i wont be at a pc again until monday

thank you all so so much for your well wishes and texts it really does mean alot to me. I'm sorry if i dont answer all straight away am kind of just floating through if that makes sense?  

Well as you know we had a scan on tuesday which revealed our little twin had severe spina bifida, an exomphalos and what looked like a chromosone deficiency called Trisomy 18. We were sent to kings college hospital on thursday where we had all of this confirmed and it was also revealed he had a hole in his tiny heart    we were advised he wouldnt even make it through the pregnancy let alone birth, he certainly didnt look well on the scan, and the longer we left him suffering, the more there was risks to the other twin. So at 4 pm yesterday we said goodbye to our angel    

Thankfully, and this may sound strange, we weren't given a choice, the specialist was adamant on what was best. I really dont think i could have made that decision and i'm grateful for the brilliant help and guidance we received.  

We still have a very healthy baby to look after so we're keeping focused on that as i'm sure me falling to pieces wouldnt do him any good at all. 

I'll be back on monday to catch up properly but once again thank you so much ladies, Craig also sends his thanks and is very appreciative of you all and your messages.   

Love to all, i'll be back very soon xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## watn1

Jade hunny.. You are so brave..   Poor little fella.. I'm sure the consultant knows best & I am glad that you wasn't left to make such a hard decision because I can only imagine how hard that would of been   Will be thinking of you. Rest up and keep strong for your other bubba. Big hugs for you and Craig


----------



## Leicesterlou

Jade big hugs for you and Craig     I'm sure your angel will be watching over you all


----------



## sallyanne1

Jade sweetheart     You mke sure you get plenty of TLC hun you need it


----------



## veng

big hugs to you and craig   make sure you rest up jade


----------



## vikki75

hello girlies 
JADE     
me went for scan still cant start as ovaries are measuring a almighty 8 cm but thereve gone down from last scan which were 12cm then got to get them back to 5cm!!! so started pill to help it as my lining was so thin that im noway going to get a af in 2 weeks but im happy with it all gives me a chance to go to the U.S in feb an also at the end of feb have my 2 lil embies back in around the 22 give or take   best thing is i found out i only got to have 1 dreg injection which is done at the clinic   then go on progynova got a good feelng about this xx 2009 is MY year!!!
hope you girls are all ok xx


----------



## Just a girl

Jade -   Sweet heart, what an ordeal for you and Craig , I'm glad you had a consultant that was able to make things slightly easier for you both by not leaving the decision entirely up to you! Take care and rest up over Xmas, I hope you have got a decent amount of time off x x x

Vikki - Sorry you can't start as early as you would like too, but sounds like you'll be able to enjoy the us ..... all the shopping to be done  and get you one d'reg injection! My sil was given that I was so jealous, apparently its more expensive then the singel ones which is why not all clinics offer it!

Sal - I really need to start my wrapping, actually I really need to finish my shopping 

Nicole - I love your 12 days of Xmas, instead of opening a door on an advent calender - you pee on a stick each morning  'may that line get stronger and darker' when will you pee your last stick?

Lou - I couldn't open that link either but I'm off to Asda on Monday and I won't be leaving till I track it down (there could be a tantruming 29 year old in the aisle if they don't have any !)

Veng - Was it the last day of term for you and your girls today, are they getting all excited for the impending big day , my nephew informed me today there was 6 more sleeps left till Xmas and I said I think there was is now only 5 and he had the biggest grin - he can't wait! 

Only 2 more days left at work for me  - woo hoo, can't flipping wait, I've gone into lazy  mode and have eaten loads of chocolates, biscuits and cake this week, feel like I need some fruit and veg!!!

Have a good weekend ladies x x x


----------



## vikki75

hello hunnie , im not paying for my FET so i dont know about cost lol i must be privileged then 
stop eating all the pies you your regret it afterwards !!   go an eat a apple if the sweet tooth is yearning then get a toffee one lol 
anyway how are you good ?


----------



## Just a girl

Vik - I'm all good health wise but DP has completly p155ed me off! He's gone to the pub tonight after being on nights all week and I just spoke to him and he said he's going to town with the lads tomorrow too , I know I was away last weekend but he also went out then! Bl00dy men! 

................and apple for my sweet tooth !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## watn1

Vik's - Sorry your ovaries are still big   But like you said you can enjoy USA and have lots of fun there and then come home and get PG   2009 WILL be your year  

Hayley - I too have been pigging out.. I need veg too.. We are going for dinner tonight so i'm gonn have something with veg..   @ the 12 days of christmas.. I like it   I only have 1 FR left   But I do have 1 more Digi and 1 more clinic test so I have test all the way up till Mon which was my official test date but i think i've more then confirmed it will be positive   I will save the digi untill Monday in the hope it might of gone up to say 2-3 so that will mean my HCG levels are rising but the colour of the FR say that rereally as they are still getting darker.. I would never of held out untill test day not in a million years   Especially as I am symtom free now, Well actually i did get a belt of sickness just come over me earlier but it was for a matter of seconds and was probably all in my head.   I haven't even finished buying presents yet and I really can't be bummed! I love buying people presents but the thing is I normally put a lot of thought into things and buy something unique so I hope people will understand when they get their boring perfume that my mind has been somewhat in the sky  

DP has told me I cannot go and take all these Bears to the Kid's homes because he don't want me to catch anything if there aare lots of sickness or something.. I understand where he is coming from as there was lots of kids last year coughing all over the place & 1 even with Chicken Pox and I haven't had them yet.. Last year I obviously didn't care. So DP said he is just going to go instead.. I feel really sad   They all loved it last year & i'm going to miss out  ... I am going to ask a friend if she will go with DP to help as we now have a lovely 68 bears   Which is just fab so we have some left over for somewhere else, We haven't decided where yet tho.


----------



## veng

evening Lady's

yes Hayley it was the girls last day today for 2 weeks  so no work for 2 weeks for me he he,my oldest does not believe anymore  but my youngest almost does so Xmas will be exciting  

sorry Vikki sounds like you will be having FET the same time as me lets hope we both get lucky  

hi Nicole still testing i see   I'm so happy you have a BFP  

hi everyone else i hope your having a good evening ,I'm just waiting for enders wow what a exciting Friday night


----------



## Just a girl

Veng - Enjoy eastenders , oh its so sad when you don't believe anymore, I wish I did but then I guess I would be sorely dissapointed on Xmas day when there was nothing under my tree  x

Nicole - I agree with DP about you missing the childrens home, you really don't need a nasty bug at the moment!  What about a womens refuge for the remaining bears, your DP wouldn't be allowed to give them out (due to him being man) but you could drop them off, Xmas can be a real trigger for domestic violence because of all the stress and alcohol so I'm sure they would appreciate them! Enjoy eating out tonight, I'm about to attack the bowl of Satsumas x


----------



## vikki75

veng lets hope we both get bfp xxxxx
JAG your have the sh!ts lol
nicole thats so thoughtful over xmas   but think your dp is right cant take that chance hun xx
me too is waiting for EE to start got to go order my chinese an indian as its take out night lol


----------



## Just a girl

Vikki - An Indian take away, looks like you'll have the sh1ts too !


----------



## Rosie P

New home this way ladies: http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=169724.0


----------

